# Lemax Spookytown 2013



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

Just thought I'd give all you Spookytown fans a heads up that the new 2013 pieces are pictured on EHOBBYTOOLS website!!!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Actual link: http://www.ehobbytools.com/contents/en-us/d158_spooky_town_2013.html

Some are pretty interesting this time around.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow! We're always excited to see what Lemax puts out, so thanks so much for the heads up mariab1299!

Lots of stuff. Don't know why but a lot of the colors in the early photos always seem crazy bright. I really wish some of it was a little more based on reality though. (e.g. I'd love a couple more creepy houses without tombstones or gargoyles all over them.)

Not sure if we'll pick up more Spooky Town this year or keep on with the Dept 56. Some nice witch stuff though.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

GobbyGruesome said:


> I really wish some of it was a little more based on reality though. (e.g. I'd love a couple more creepy houses without tombstones or gargoyles all over them.)


Oh, drop dead


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I want it ALL!!!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Really like the Clock Tower, Last House on the Left, the pumpkin tree and stacks, scariest Halloween house, and the jack o lamp posts.

This is the most Ive liked in the past few years. Those Michaels coupons will be quit handy this year.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Garthgoyle said:


> Oh, drop dead


Just think gargoyles should be held in high-esteem and used in places of importance, rather than just to fill up space. (I do like the Gargoyle Sculpture Studio though - maybe the villagers are just into supporting their local artisans? And the Wine Cellar is cool. And the castle - we need a new castle.)

Yeah, after another look, it might be their best year in a while.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> This is the most Ive liked in the past few years.


I know what you mean; the last two or three years have been pretty pathetic, or at least I feel so.



GobbyGruesome said:


> Just think gargoyles should be held in high-esteem and used in places of importance, rather than just to fill up space. (I do like the Gargoyle Sculpture Studio though - maybe the villagers are just into supporting their local artisans? And the Wine Cellar is cool. And the castle - we need a new castle.)


Wonderful job of redeeming yourself, GobbyGruesome Really, just having fun teasing you Gargoyles, like anything else, _can_ be overused.

I certainly agree that there should be more castles. One of my favorite pieces was the 'Gothic Ruins' set a few years ago, but I missed out on it, so I would love to see something similar offered.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Ah. We've got the gothic ruins. It really is a great piece. I remember thinking when that one was released, that they had really stepped things up a lot. I think the Spooky Town Barn came out that year and it was really nice too. Subtle with some great lighting.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I stopped buying Spooky Town not long after Gothic Ruins came out. I think 2005 was the last. I dont like the garish colors or the newer soundtracks. 
What I love are the really old items like Dr Tingle's Lab and Spookiest House on the Block. Dr Tingle's actually sounds very, very creepy.

I was lucky enough some years ago to run into a woman on craigslist selling her entire collection, I mean she had the older stuff from 2001 and 2002 ect. She even had the hard-to-find Front Yard pieces and lots of small accessories. She sold all to me for $200.00 That included some Lemax Christmas too

So it's all in my cellar along with the tons of other halloween stuff. I havent put up the Spooky Town in several years because there is just too much to do at Halloween with all the other inside/outside decor. Also I have a kitty who may decide to play Godzilla on the display table. My other cats were older boys, they didnt even notice the display.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Every year I resist starting a collection. I...just...can't. And I won't. I won't, I won't, I WON'T!

And you can't make me.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Lemax gets better and better every year. 
I love the masquerade set, the Parade, and the marching band. I may have to add those to the village scene this year.
A few years back, they did a whole bunch of stuff with an Egyptian, mummy's tomb theme. I grabbed some of them when they were on 40% off at Michael's. I really wish they would keep adding to that set. Also looks like they're losing the Wild West set, too bad. I was just getting into that theme.


----------



## Don Kearney-Bourque (Apr 17, 2013)

I've seen the new SpookyTown for Lemax this year (2013) and I think some will be great but we've been setting up a creepy carnival the last few years using Dept 56 and Lemax items and bought the skull river from Michael's last year. Has anyone seen what Michael's is offering for 2013 yet? I think items usually come into the store around end of July/early August but just wondered if anyone had heard anything. Thanks!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Just a bump! Getting closer to finding out what Michaels will have  Some of the stuff looks pretty cool this year.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, I was just joking with my wife the other day that you know it's almost time for the Halloween stuff to start hitting the craft/hobby stores.

Can't wait. There are actually a couple Spooky Town pieces that I want to grab this year.


----------



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

I've gotta say I'm very excited about this years lineup!


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

a good range this year but the clocktower is the winner for me nice focal point in the town centre 

now to find a hill side mausoleum at a sensible price shipped to the UK


----------



## Eerie Effects (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for the link... I have already picked out what I plan on getting in August when Michaels puts their stuff out.


----------



## Graceyghost (Jun 1, 2013)

I have to be honest...I LOVE THEIR STUFF EVERY YEAR!!!!......When ehobby put up the collection i had to snag it all....too good to be true and the stuff this year will be mint!!!...I cant wait!

GG


----------



## Don Kearney-Bourque (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm still waiting to see what Michael's puts out this year. Their "Signature" series is usually sold by places like ehobbytools the following year. The Skull River at ehobbytools this year was at Michael's last year. Really hoping to find out what Michael's has. We want to continue our spooky carnival and skull river was great last year so hoping for something equally cool this year. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## Graceyghost (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's an interesting question...Is it just me or does it feel like Lemax put out more mediocre items last year because they were releasing the better stuff this year??...last year seemed kinda tame and its no coincidence that 2013 items have far better design etc etc...thoughts?


----------



## Dragonula (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm definitely buying the Funhouse and ALL the clowns! Maybe buying the Ghost Containment Building and Skull River. Really great items this year!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Ugh. Why did I click the link. I haven't purchased a Lemax piece in 5-6 years. Now I see a few pieces that I want. GRRRR!


----------



## Horrorforever (Dec 31, 2012)

dear mariab1299, im stoked on the new lemax, very few as spooky as previous years, quick ? looking for a single accent light to light up an area that, well, needs lighting, led are many lights, just need 1, like people have infront of there house, heres a pic, wanna light up the hangmans tree


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

anyone have any updates from their stores? I know like 3 years ago I got stuff right around July 4 but last year I think it was closer to August? Seems to vary each year.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

djgeneral said:


> anyone have any updates from their stores? I know like 3 years ago I got stuff right around July 4 but last year I think it was closer to August? Seems to vary each year.



Every year it does seem to be different. I already asked at my local Michaels and they said towards the end of July.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Michaels has posted pictures of the 2013 Lemax Spookytown items that they will be carrying this year including their exclusives. 

The exclusives look like a Scary-Go-Round, a cemetary monument with a winged grim reaper on top, Zelda’s Witch and Wizard Supply, and maybe a Mausoleum building.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

djgeneral said:


> anyone have any updates from their stores? I know like 3 years ago I got stuff right around July 4 but last year I think it was closer to August? Seems to vary each year.


I was checking pretty regularly last year and saw the first Spooky Town stuff July 26. You're right that it does seem to get progressively later. 

prestonjjrtr, thanks for the info. Don't know what it is about the Michael's marketing stuff but the Lemax photos always seem oversaturated and kinda gaudy to me. Usually they look more to my liking in real life. Actually the last three photos aren't bad.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

You are welcome GobbyGruesome. 

I talked with one of our managers and they are expecting their shipment during the week of July 21st, so you are right that we may see them on the shelves by July 26th or earlier this year.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

I really like Cave Of Skulls


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Cool! I missed this thread before. Didn't know Lemax released pics of their upcoming goodies so early.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

RattandRoll said:


> I really like Cave Of Skulls


The Cave of Skulls is an animated piece too with the moving ghost.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks for the michaels update! I'll have to call my local store after July 4 holiday.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

End of August for people this side of the pond


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Past few years haven't done much for me, but definitely some good pieces this year. That skeleton marching band and graveyard dance will go very nicely with the skeleton dancers and mariachi band they've releases in previous years. Plus that clock tower is great.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm loving all the clown stuff. Does anyone know when Michaels begins putting their displays out?


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Generally Micheal's puts them out in July, usually later in the month. Call or visit your local store and see what the manager says.

I can't wait to see these in person - much more excited for these than I've been for their releases the last few years.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Last year, the Michael's here had the Lemax stuff out the week after the 4th.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Michaels stores are expecting their Lemax shipments at the end of July this year.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

From what I've seen I think my money will be staying in my wallet. That is until I see them up close


----------



## exoscoriae (Jul 16, 2013)

I joined the site to follow this thread =) I am hoping that when people find Lemax Halloween at Michael's they will post here. It will save my local stores from having to deal with me calling every 3 or 4 days, hehe.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

exoscoriae said:


> I joined the site to follow this thread =) I am hoping that when people find Lemax Halloween at Michael's they will post here. It will save my local stores from having to deal with me calling every 3 or 4 days, hehe.



First of all, Welcome to Halloweenforum!!


Secondly, Oh don't you worry! LOL The spotlights will definitely go up when the first Spooky Town piece is spotted. Have you been a collector of ST or are you just starting?


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Weirdly enough there are a few stockists on this side of the pond already selling the 2013 collection


----------



## exoscoriae (Jul 16, 2013)

I have been collecting for nearly 10 years now actually. As the set has grown larger I have been more interested in enhancing the space between the buildings. I'm curious to see how members here have done it as this is the first forum I have found that follows Lemax as closely I have for the past few years.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I just posted a video of Michaels on my Youtube channel from yesterday and they didn't have any in yet. I'll be checking back in later so i'll figure it out one way or another.


----------



## leewv (Jul 28, 2011)

Has anyone here ordered from houseoftam.com? Looks like they have some incredibly cheap prices on past years Spookytown but I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I was at a local Michaels today. I saw few Halloween/fall items out but no Spookytown.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi leewv, I've ordered from House Of Tam in the past and found them to be very good. Well packaged and arrived in an acceptable time.


leewv said:


> Has anyone here ordered from houseoftam.com? Looks like they have some incredibly cheap prices on past years Spookytown but I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I didn't get many pieces last year, but i've seen a lot I like already so i'm hoping Michaels carries the ones I want!


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

leewv said:


> Has anyone here ordered from houseoftam.com? Looks like they have some incredibly cheap prices on past years Spookytown but I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


They are no longer carrying Halloween items anymore, hence the low prices. I have ordered 3 times from them with no issues, just since they starting clearing out they aren't keeping perfect inventory so a few of the things i ordered got canceled from my order because they were sold out.


----------



## exoscoriae (Jul 16, 2013)

I checked them out this morning and wasn't real impressed with the few things they had left in stock. For the most part it appeared the be the same items that sat on Michael's shelves all last year and never got picked up.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Anyone spotting this stuff at Michaels yet? Should be this week.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Went to three different MIchael Stores this weekend and no Spookytown yet. They did have a ton of summer stuff on clearance so I'm sure as soon as they free up that space we should start to see Spookytown.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

For someone just thinking about dipping her toes into this water, I'm curious what the first pieces were that you bought? Did you get just one or two pieces each year? I'd have to start slow, coupon at a time for these. Would love to see some more pics of your collections. It reminds me of the beautiful model town that guy collected/built in the movie Beetlejuice.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Good luck on just getting one piece. The first picture is what I started with when I first started collecting last year and the second picture is my collection a week or so later. Collecting these are very addicting.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I think I have found a home  I have been collecting Lemax, Dept 56, Hawthorne village and other things that I think will fit the theme for about 10 years and appreciate the "outta the box" mind set. I have to tone down the village as I have small grandchildren that I don't want to scar for life.
I am seriously looking at the camping tents in Lemax (not SpookyTown) and think it would look good with a skeleton campers theme. I dismember my skeletons (bought at the $ store) and hot glue them into appropriate positions...you have a tremendous amount of story lines you can create that way. One year I had a hoard of the skeletons overtaking my village like invading aliens.
I'm looking forward to expanding my imagination here!


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

myerman82 said:


> Good luck on just getting one piece. The first picture is what I started with when I first started collecting last year and the second picture is my collection a week or so later. Collecting these are very addicting.


looking pretty cool is that a custom raised base that all your buildings are sat on in picture number 2
if so can you give me a few pointers on what you used 

going to start laying mine out in the next few days once i pick up my 2013 collection pieces


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> For someone just thinking about dipping her toes into this water, I'm curious what the first pieces were that you bought? Did you get just one or two pieces each year? I'd have to start slow, coupon at a time for these. Would love to see some more pics of your collections. It reminds me of the beautiful model town that guy collected/built in the movie Beetlejuice.



I started back in 2001. My first piece was the Castle on Spooky Hill and a few of the figurines. Through the years I've added many pieces, a couple have broken and had to be "retired". The past few years I haven't added anything except Vicki's Cattery and one of the Harvest homes. This year, however, the wife and I have 3 pieces we would like to add.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I've got a few pieces I want for sure! I'm patiently waiting to see them on the shelves!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

malcolm uk said:


> looking pretty cool is that a custom raised base that all your buildings are sat on in picture number 2
> if so can you give me a few pointers on what you used
> 
> going to start laying mine out in the next few days once i pick up my 2013 collection pieces


I started out with those bases they sell at Michaels. Wait until you have a coupon or they go on sale and please don't spend full price. Nothing in my village was full price because this stuff is always on sale. Then I got a bag of moss from dollar tree I think or it maybe it was Michaels. The kind you can throw on top to cover any blank spots. As you can see I used dollar tree creepy cloth underneath. Here is my secret for the raised base. I used....USPS priority mail boxes. I had a bundle laying around so I starting putting them together and stacked them to make the raised base.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Does anyone know how long Michaels has them in stock before they put them on sale? I like to use the 40% or 50% off coupons on these before they go on sale and cease to qualify but i'd love to know what kind of window I have to pull it off. Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I think after the first week they start putting them on sale. They are usually always on sale but at the beginning of the season they are 20% off or something because they know you can't use the $40 off coupon on already sale items. That's why I always wait until they are at least 40% off to start buying them.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Spookywolf said:


> For someone just thinking about dipping her toes into this water, I'm curious what the first pieces were that you bought? Did you get just one or two pieces each year? I'd have to start slow, coupon at a time for these.


We started off with three about 12 years ago. It's gotten way out of hand. We started with two houses and a fountain. If you're just getting started, I'd also take a look at the Dept. 56 stuff - more expensive but I think built better. Fewer animations, but there's less to break. I think there's always folks selling their collections as well, and online retailers too. 

Here's some links to our past Spooky Town displays. My wife does most of the work and any of the photos that look extra cool were taken by her.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/gobbygruesome-albums-spookytown-2012.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/gobbygruesome-albums-wont-you-take-me-spooky-town-2011.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/gobbygruesome-albums-spooky-town-2010.html


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have the dept. 56 moon in my village instead of the spookytown moon. I think it looks better and you can really tell the difference in quality with dept. 56. However, I still love both and use both in my village.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

GobbyGruesome, I wish I was at least half as creative as you are. That is one awesome display. i love how you added the gravel look going up to each house.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Amazing displays, guys! Truly. I love that pumpkin water tower I spied in one of the pics. Very cool graveyard as well. Are the Dept 56 the same scale as the Spookytown?


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Great job Gobby, Michael's just got Spookytown in up here in the Great White North so I'm off to see what this years looks like. Then it's off to see if Dept. 56 is in at our local retailer. Happy Villageing


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Gobbygruesome, if you don't mind I just have to ask, how long does it take you to unpack and set all that up? That is one massive display! (But very awesome!)


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Spookywolf said:


> Are the Dept 56 the same scale as the Spookytown?


The pumpkin tower is actually Dept. 56. You gotta be a bit careful. The figures for Dept.56 are definitely a larger and more detailed than the Spooky Town stuff, so I don't know that you can mix the figures too much, although we've got "Jack of the Lantern" in our display from Dept. 56. I think the Dept. 56 stuff is more glossy too, but we've got a few pieces mixed in with our Spooky Town. I think it kinda depends on the piece. But we started all with Lemax and now we're moving more towards Dept. 56 stuff.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Spookywolf said:


> How long does it take you to unpack and set all that up? That is one massive display!


We take our time, but we usually spend half a day unpacking and then she spends a couple half days or so with the actual set up. But once it's done my wife will spend a couple weeks just kinda fine-tuning it - It's a little bit like a dollhouse to her and she enjoys building a kind of logic into things. She actually decided last year that it was just too much work, and did a display half the size, and left a lot of it in the boxes. That way she can choose a different "theme" each year using different pieces and it'll keep things fresh. I think most people really like to just come up with a fixed display though and finesse the heck out of it, so her methods are a little strange.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry. Guess I got off topic there - someone said Michael's?


BillyBones said:


> Great job Gobby, Michael's just got Spookytown in up here in the Great White North so I'm off to see what this years looks like. Then it's off to see if Dept. 56 is in at our local retailer. Happy Villageing


Really? We were just there yesterday and nada! We'll try again tomorrow maybe. Thanks BillyBones! Where do you go for the Dept. 56 stuff?


----------



## DarkAutumn (Aug 5, 2010)

I think I need to start collecting these bad boys. This may be the year!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

myerman82 said:


> Good luck on just getting one piece. The first picture is what I started with when I first started collecting last year and the second picture is my collection a week or so later. Collecting these are very addicting.


Don't know how I missed this! That's a very cool display - amazing how quick it's grown though! I'd love to see some detail shots. You got the Ice Scream truck last year? We were sooo tempted but we've already got a bit of a traffic jam happening in our little village.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

myerman82 said:


> I started out with those bases they sell at Michaels. Wait until you have a coupon or they go on sale and please don't spend full price. Nothing in my village was full price because this stuff is always on sale. Then I got a bag of moss from dollar tree I think or it maybe it was Michaels. The kind you can throw on top to cover any blank spots. As you can see I used dollar tree creepy cloth underneath. Here is my secret for the raised base. I used....USPS priority mail boxes. I had a bundle laying around so I starting putting them together and stacked them to make the raised base.


Thank you for the tips


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

The only problem with not buying them early is most locations do not get additional stock in and what they have is what they have for the season. Also, if your piece has an error/issue with it, there might not be ones to exchange it with so you can only get a refund.

Sometimes if they are marked at 20 or 40 or 50% (after halloween) you can then use the 20/25% off "even on sale prices" but is an additional 20-25% really worth it if they don't have anything you want 

I normally get lucky with 50% off coupons which is pretty great but those are rare.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

djgeneral makes some good points. The Lemax pieces, especially the animated ones, are known to have their duds so it's good to be able to exchange. I think it's been a few years since our Michael's had anything except the odd figure by the time Halloween rolled around, so I definitely wouldn't rely on waiting and catching something on a post-holiday sale.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

By a week before Halloween my Michaels only had a few remaining display pieces, all of which had broken pieces, and no boxes.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

GobbyGruesome said:


> We take our time, but we usually spend half a day unpacking and then she spends a couple half days or so with the actual set up. But once it's done my wife will spend a couple weeks just kinda fine-tuning it - It's a little bit like a dollhouse to her and she enjoys building a kind of logic into things. She actually decided last year that it was just too much work, and did a display half the size, and left a lot of it in the boxes. That way she can choose a different "theme" each year using different pieces and it'll keep things fresh. I think most people really like to just come up with a fixed display though and finesse the heck out of it, so her methods are a little strange.


Her methods aren't strange because they work for her. She probably needs to recreate each year to keep her interest up. No fun doing the same thing over and over!


----------



## Illy (Jul 11, 2011)

We have a bunch we are contemplating selling. Use to have room to display - but not anymore. Love them and its hard to get rid of them but we need the space.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

According to the website Spookytown is in, as for Dept. 56 Art Knapps, and a little shop in Florence Oregon when we do our annual roadtrip.


GobbyGruesome said:


> Sorry. Guess I got off topic there - someone said Michael's?
> 
> Really? We were just there yesterday and nada! We'll try again tomorrow maybe. Thanks BillyBones! Where do you go for the Dept. 56 stuff?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

zo6marlene said:


> Her methods aren't strange because they work for her. She probably needs to recreate each year to keep her interest up. No fun doing the same thing over and over!


Oh, it's not that I think she's doing it wrong! I think she's kind of a genius. I just think that her workflow is a little atypical, so I wouldn't want anyone feeling like that was THE way to do it. You're exactly right - we both love the variety. Last year she left the witches in the basement, so this year the village is gonna be ALL witches!

Speaking of witch (*groan*) Thanks Billy! We stopped by Michael's and picked up a couple figures tonight, including the witch. We were actually really impressed overall. We may pick up the Witch Supply shop or whatever it's called. I think we want to see want Dept. 56 has to offer though. I think it takes our local garden centre until September to get those out.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

And we had a coupon on the Michael's app for 50% off today and tomorrow, so we saved $5! Woohoo!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Beware, collecting can be addictive. Our Spookytown started at 4 square feet, it's now maxed out at 40 square feet 


DarkAutumn said:


> I think I need to start collecting these bad boys. This may be the year!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

"Hi, my name's Tom... and I've got a miniature village habit. I can totally quit at any time though!"


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

GobbyGruesome said:


> And we had a coupon on the Michael's app for 50% off today and tomorrow, so we saved $5! Woohoo!


How did you get 50% off? I have the apps and did not get 50, only 40


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry. It might be a Canadian thing. Got the same offer through the app and via email. Unfortunately the coupon is Canada specific otherwise I'd forward it along. 

Hopefully it means you south of the border types will have one coming soon. This was only good for two days so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I wonder if we will get one for Fri and Sat. Hmmm... I really want to get the spookytown pieces tomorrow if my location puts it out though. They tend to go fast at my location(s). I guess I'll play it by ear tomorrow and see what happens


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Does anyone happen to know the prices of the Michaels items? And have scans of the 2013 booklet with all their stuff? I know someone posted some pictures in this thread but they were fuzzy and not the best quality. Just curious


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Not much help to you but the witch supply shop was $59 here in Canada.


----------



## exoscoriae (Jul 16, 2013)

So it seems some canadian stores may have them in stock at this time. Can anyone confirm if any US stores has their stock out?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

They were JUST getting it out at the Canadian store I visited last night. They had the display out on a small stand alone rack. No Halloween in the actual aisle yet.


----------



## exoscoriae (Jul 16, 2013)

They did a small standalone rack in our stores here in Dallas last year, as opposed to the big layout in the actual halloween aisle that they used to do in the past. Between the smaller display and the fact that most of the lemax pieces were no longer animated, it made me think they were scaling back on the lemax stuff.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

exoscoriae said:


> They did a small standalone rack in our stores here in Dallas last year, as opposed to the big layout in the actual halloween aisle that they used to do in the past. Between the smaller display and the fact that most of the lemax pieces were no longer animated, it made me think they were scaling back on the lemax stuff.



They have scaled back. ALOT. They use to carry pretty much the whole line years back, then over the course of the last 5 years they started carrying only a select variety. Some of which were only Michaels Exclusives. I remember those big displays that were all made up and operating. I waited for it! Now, it's just those wire racks with a very thrown together display.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have also noticed that they scaled back. Last year was the first year that I actually started collecting but I have been seeing them in Michael's for years. They used to have an entire aisle just for Spookytown. Now it's just the one section that is thrown together and all you hear is "what we have is all we have left"


----------



## Halloween Townie (Jul 25, 2013)

They were just putting out Spookytown at my michaels store this morning. They didn't have much unpacked and no booklets yet, but I did manage to grab prices:
Mosaleum & last house on the left $89.99
Carousel $129.99 
Blood of the vine $59.99
Clock tower $79.99
Witch and wizard supply $49.99
Frank's big day & angel of death 44.99
Cave of skulls, haunted crypt, 32.99
Carnival gate & jack in the box $27.99
Hallween countdown & Mosaleum vacancy $19.99
Haunted fountain & early to bed $16.99. Moon $15.99
Lighted graves $15.99 skeleton tree $13.99 lamp posts $11.99 fence $14.99
Frankenstein & trick or treaters $8.99
Witch on bike, wine drinkers $6.99
Warlock workshop, witching hour sign, realty sign, wine barrels, death coffee break $4.99
Coffins, tombstones, & spell witch $3.99
Platforms $21.99 & moss $12.99

Hope that helps someone


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you very much for the prices! Called my store today and they set the display is not out yet but they had some stuff. I'm heading there in a bit. Gonna go back Friday morning as well


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Are they going to carry any of the Clown pieces? Those are the ones i'm looking to get!


----------



## Halloween Townie (Jul 25, 2013)

awokennightmare said:


> Are they going to carry any of the Clown pieces? Those are the ones i'm looking to get!


The carnival gate and the jack in the box were the only two clown pieces I saw. There are pictures (a little grainy) on the 3rd page of the thread.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the clown info. I guess i'll have to buy the pieces I want online.


----------



## exoscoriae (Jul 16, 2013)

Just called a michaels here in the Dallas area and they confirmed they put most of it out this morning. However he said a few more items would be coming in over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

If anyone gets the booklet, please upload some more high res pictures for us please!!


----------



## exoscoriae (Jul 16, 2013)

will scan this afternoon when i get home if I dont see it posted yet.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks! Can't wait to see. I'm heading there hopefully in a bit, but I'm not sure if they will have the booklets out.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks alot Halloween Townie. Some prices are a bit high, like the Cave of Skulls and haunted Crypt. Its like they know we are gonna use the coupons.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Prices are always that way though. If anything, they seem a bit cheaper this year maybe. But yes, they obviously are factoring in we are using coupons.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Its out. They were setting up the display when i stopped in. The lady remember me from last year haha


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

djgeneral said:


> Prices are always that way though. If anything, they seem a bit cheaper this year maybe. But yes, they obviously are factoring in we are using coupons.


But 32.99 for the crypt and 27.99 for the jack in the box and carnival gate is a bit much. Gotta show self restraint til next week when the ac moore 50% coupon comes out for the houses.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Trying to upload pics from my phone.


----------



## ~BOO~ (Jul 25, 2013)

Thats awesome!! I Just called Michaels and everytime i call the associated never know anything. They just always say its coming out in a couple of week. Does anyone know when the halloween Spooky Town will be out in SoCal.


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

Crazy4Holidays - Do you happen to remember the prices of the Blood of the Vine or Last House on the Left?? I can't make them out in the pic. Trying to see if it's cheaper to buy from Michael's with a coupon or order online.


----------



## exoscoriae (Jul 16, 2013)

Blood of the Vine = 59.99
House on the Left = 89.99

Currenelt a 50% off coupon is active for the US, check the site through your mobile phone to get it.

I just picked up their exclusive carousel, the clocktower, and the last house on the left all for 50% off. The cashier was kind enough to let me walk back in a few times 

And without further ado, here is the booklet:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_o5frazxjncQzBpWDZWZTN1a00/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the booklet and the 50% off coupon. I went to Michaels on Sunday and nothing but I'm going to look again tonight.


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

exoscoriae said:


> Blood of the Vine = 59.99
> House on the Left = 89.99
> 
> Currenelt a 50% off coupon is active for the US, check the site through your mobile phone to get it.
> ...



Thank you!!!! With the 50% off coupon, they are definitely cheaper than buying online. Oh, and thanks for posting the booklet, too!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm heading over to see whats out up. I"m hoping its all ready to go!


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow! I will have to go tomorrow. Hopefully my store has them up!!!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Just checked my store and they weren't out yet. Ill try again another day.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

My store had nothing SpookyTown out yet either.


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

Just checked my store too and they are beginning to set up but none of the houses were out yet. Just the labels with prices where they should be! Oh well, I'm hoping for tomorrow so I can use my 50% off coupons!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

exoscoriae said:


> Blood of the Vine = 59.99
> House on the Left = 89.99
> 
> Currenelt a 50% off coupon is active for the US, check the site through your mobile phone to get it.
> ...



House on the Left is 90 bucks!? Ouch. Even at 50% I don't know if it'll be worth it. Especially since my wife wants to get Blood on the Vine and the Haunted Fountain. May be a bit too much.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Where are you getting the 50% coupon? My phone ap only shows 40% this week.


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

Go to the weekly ad. It's in the box on the right.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

They had started putting out Spookytown stuff at a Michaels close to work. They had not setup the display yet though. I saw a few of the smaller items I may get. I'll be using a couple of those 50% off coupons this weekend.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info about the 50% off coupon and the pics/booklet. That's a huge help! I may venture into my Michaels and see what they have. Oh no....this is how it always starts...just looking!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks for the info about the 50% off coupon and the pics/booklet. That's a huge help! I may venture into my Michaels and see what they have. Oh no....this is how it always starts...just looking!


Every year it's the same thing with me too. I'm just looking to see whats new and I walk out with more stuff. Then as I decorate and my display gets bigger I want to add more and more.


----------



## exoscoriae (Jul 16, 2013)

Shadowbat said:


> House on the Left is 90 bucks!? Ouch. Even at 50% I don't know if it'll be worth it. Especially since my wife wants to get Blood on the Vine and the Haunted Fountain. May be a bit too much.


Once you see it on, I'd say it is worth it =). It is the best animated haunted house I have seen from them. And I'd go so far as to say it might be the best animated pieces this year. The only one that gives it a run for the money is the Clocktower which I am extremely happy with. The lighting, the gears, bell ringer, the lightning - it all adds up to a great piece. Last house on the left also has great placement on the lighting, and (something I never thought I'd say) it actually has a really good sound track to it. Usually I find the sounds on lemax pieces to be a cacophony or screaming, laughing, and music all thrown together, so I generally just turn the sound off of all my pieces. Last house on The Left actually has a great melancholy style piano backdrops with creaking and other traditional ghost effects. They are all piled on top of each other either. It may be the first pieces that I actually leave with the sound on.

Since I'm talking about the pieces I picked up, I will say I am torn on the carousel. First, holy hell - the price on that thing is nuts ($130 iirc). I am forced to compare it to the carousel from 3-4 years ago. I'd say the lighting is better on this one, but thats about the only positive thing I can say. The older model had a great variety of monsters riding the horses. There were small details like a "grab the ring" game on the side. The new one is kids in costumes riding the horses.... With two parents standing around waiting for them. It reminds me of the pieces they had 7+ years ago that were more like "fall festival" pieces. Just happy kids doing happy things. I bought the carousel to go with my clown carnival, which i have bought every ride that has been released so far. After obtaining a carousel, a the oct-o-squeeze, the wheel of horror, the octo-swing, the water ride, and a bunch of clown stuff (like the trailer) to create a 'backstage area', I was really looking forward to a big new ride for the set. So I have to say I'm disappointed that they decided to not only remake a rid ethat has been done before, but also do it in a style that doesn't match the rest of the clown carnival.

I just went to ehobbytools and ordered several buildings and smaller pieces that michaels doesn't seem to be carrying this year.


edit:
I didn't want to double post, but I found this guy:
http://www.ehobbytools.com/contents/en-us/p3784.html

Even though it is listed on the ehobbytools site, i do not see it if I browse spookytown. It does not show up under new for 2013 and it does not show up under 'lighted buildings'. Only reason i found it was because I saw it listed on eBay and noticed they were saying it was a preorder.

Makes me wonder if ehobbytools has other buildings listed that i'm not seeing just by browsing...


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

The tombstone quarry came out last year. My girlfriend got it for me for my birthday. Its a really nice one.

I just picked up the scary-go-round. Although its all plastic i think its nice. I also picked up the clock tower. I really think its the nicest piece overall lemax has come out with in recent years. Nice amounts of animation, lighting and a really cool soundtrack. No welcome to __________ where __________. It just fits good and the music is neat.
Used 2 50% off coupons, gotta go back later with the family to get the rest.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

crazy4holidays said:


> The tombstone quarry came out last year. My girlfriend got it for me for my birthday. Its a really nice one.
> 
> I just picked up the scary-go-round. Although its all plastic i think its nice. I also picked up the clock tower. I really think its the nicest piece overall lemax has come out with in recent years. Nice amounts of animation, lighting and a really cool soundtrack. No welcome to __________ where __________. It just fits good and the music is neat.
> Used 2 50% off coupons, gotta go back later with the family to get the rest.


I was waiting for the tombstone quarry to go on sale last year but it never did. It is one of those pieces that I think would fit in great with my display. I need to check out another Michaels today. I'm afraid if I wait too long as soon at they do put Spookytown out the best pieces will be gone.


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

exoscoriae said:


> Once you see it on, I'd say it is worth it =). It is the best animated haunted house I have seen from them. And I'd go so far as to say it might be the best animated pieces this year. The only one that gives it a run for the money is the Clocktower which I am extremely happy with. The lighting, the gears, bell ringer, the lightning - it all adds up to a great piece. Last house on the left also has great placement on the lighting, and (something I never thought I'd say) it actually has a really good sound track to it. Usually I find the sounds on lemax pieces to be a cacophony or screaming, laughing, and music all thrown together, so I generally just turn the sound off of all my pieces. Last house on The Left actually has a great melancholy style piano backdrops with creaking and other traditional ghost effects. They are all piled on top of each other either. It may be the first pieces that I actually leave with the sound on.


*I completely agree...the Last House on the Left is probably one of my favorite pieces now. The Clock Tower is awesome as well. You're right about the sound track and lights, I think they are great! Glad they came out with good ones this year b/c I remember last year not being so good. I kinda wanted to get the carousel too but got the mausoleum instead! Can't wait to get everything set up when I finish making a base! *


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Just saw the 50% off coupons! haha bummer since I bought the 2 big pieces I wanted yesterday. Eh, whatever.

I did see the 50% before I went today to buy 2 more and then I'm going back tomorrow as well to use another 50%.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Stopped by Michael's yesterday after doing some shopping at Lowe's (stores are right next to each other). They didn't have any of the Spooky Town pieces out on display yet, but they did have about 75% of the shelves filled. My wife and I will be going back tonight after work to take advantage of the 50% off coupons. The Clock Tower is #1 on my priority list for this year.


----------



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

I went buy this morning, I really want the clock tower! I took a few pictures and did a small Halloween Sightings report on my website if anyone is interested!
http://www.cannibalreviews.com/2013/07/halloween-sightings-michaels-72613.html


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

I bought the Early to Bed accessory (skeleton pall bearers carrying a casket containing a bound human). That's the one I really wanted from the lot. There are several nice houses this year as well, but Early to Bed was my "must have" piece.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Well I was wanting to buy a ton of clown stuff, but it appears Michaels won't be carrying a lot of the pieces I want. Does anyone have a good suggestion of where I should buy them from?


----------



## ~BOO~ (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey everyone. I went to Michaels today and they had a ton of Halloween stuff out. I bought the Lemax Last house on the Left. WOW its amazing, it had great lighting, and sound effects. The overall quality is awesome! i got to use the 50% off coupon. great deal!

To get the 50% off coupon just to to the Michaels website and go to weekly add it will let you print out the coupon


----------



## ~BOO~ (Jul 25, 2013)

Actually here is the link everyone. Enjoy! 

http://weeklyad.michaels.com/coupons?cm_mmc=EMAIL-_-0726EOW-_-Hero2-_-50AORPI


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

awokennightmare said:


> Well I was wanting to buy a ton of clown stuff, but it appears Michaels won't be carrying a lot of the pieces I want. Does anyone have a good suggestion of where I should buy them from?




I have bought pieces from EHobby.com in the past with no problems.


----------



## Halloween Townie (Jul 25, 2013)

awokennightmare said:


> Well I was wanting to buy a ton of clown stuff, but it appears Michaels won't be carrying a lot of the pieces I want. Does anyone have a good suggestion of where I should buy them from?


Kmart has a bunch of spooky town pieces online, and you can usually find some sort of coupon.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Is the shipping fair for pieces like these, or is it really high?


----------



## Halloween Townie (Jul 25, 2013)

awokennightmare said:


> Is the shipping fair for pieces like these, or is it really high?


It's free shipping over $59 right now or free no matter what the price with a shop your way max 90 day trial. I think there is free shipping to store closer to Halloween.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Halloween Townie said:


> It's free shipping over $59 right now or free no matter what the price with a shop your way max 90 day trial. I think there is free shipping to store closer to Halloween.


Thanks! Hopefully they have the pieces I want in stock. I can't get them yet, but i'd like to in the next few weeks!


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I went back to Michaels today with the 50% off coupon I got from their website. I got the clock tower and the 5 piece tombstone set. The clock tower is my first big set. It's a great piece. I'm hoping they will do some more sales. 

I got some pieces from last year. I'm hoping to set up a cemetery display with the 3 piece display set at Michael's. I just need to find space.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

How long is this 50% off coupon good for? I won't be able to make a purchase for at least another week.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Picked up Mausoleum Vacancy, Haunted Clock Tower, Spiderweb Jack O'Lamp Post Set of 2, & Ghoulish Graveyard tonight, all for 50% off.


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

awokennightmare said:


> How long is this 50% off coupon good for? I won't be able to make a purchase for at least another week.


It expires tomorrow.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

My Michaels doesn't have any Spooky Town items yet . They said they should be getting them by the end of this month though, so hopefully they will soon. Based on the pictures I have seen so far, I am really liking what I am seeing. Especially the new Merry-go-round. Since Michaels pretty much always has a 40-50% off coupon in their catalog, the prices aren't too bad actually.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Going to another Michael store today to see if they put out Spookytown yet. If not then I guess I will have to wait until they do go on sale because the 50% is such a great deal.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm going to be very disapointed if these coupons expire and my store still doesn't have in its supply!


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

awokennightmare said:


> I'm going to be very disapointed if these coupons expire and my store still doesn't have in its supply!


Unfortunately, it's not expiring coupons you have to worry about. It's Michael's putting Spooky Town 20% off, which automatically voids all potential coupon possibilities. Spooky Town is nearly always "on sale" beginning early/mid-August, and the small discounts don't let up until... Well, they go on clearance towards the end. 

As someone who has collected (in small doses) the Spooky Town line since the first year, I can easily say Michael's knows exactly what it is doing with its sales and coupon policies. And it's not to the advantage of the Spooky Town enthusiast...  

So buy early. Use the biggest coupon possible. And don't give in to their small discount "sales" that barely pay the tax.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

All those craft stores do it too. They release coupons every week and put pretty much the entire store on sale for 15% or 20% off and your unable to use it. Now is the best time to get whatever Halloween stuff you need with the coupon because pretty soon it's going to "be on sale" every week.


----------



## Don Kearney-Bourque (Apr 17, 2013)

The Big Scare said:


> Go to the weekly ad. It's in the box on the right.


We just went to our local Michaels and we got screwed again price-wise in Canada. The new spookytown carousel was $159.99!!!! Even at $129.99 in the US its still way too much to pay for Lemax stuff which breaks constantly. We have the old "Scare-ousel" and we've replaced the motor once and it broke again so I can only imagine how long this one will last. I was so excited to see them in the store this morning and I almost passed out when I saw the price. I could tell about 4-5 were already purchased and sometimes they mark them 30% off a few weeks after putting them on the shelves but even at 30% off it's still too expensive. We have a huge spookytown/Dept. 56 carnival with all halloween-themed rides and accessories but looks like I won't be adding this one to the collection; Michaels has the worst prices.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

How long has Spooky town been made? I'm curious how many years they've been making peices.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

(Stands up in front of her chair and faces the circled group)...Hello, my name is Spookywolf, and I am a new addict of Spookytown!"  

Oh my Lord, folks! There were just not enough warnings to go around about this stuff, LOL! I was just going to LOOK...I swear! I made my first purchases today -- bought the house next door and the clock tower. (Might as well get the big stuff over with first, right?) The guy at the counter was nice enough to let me ring them up as two separate sales with two 50% off coupons. Got them home and plugged them in on the dining room table, and OMG, my jaw hit the floor. I had no idea these things were this cool! Different colored lights, sounds, the whole nine yards! I'm super impressed with these. The clock hand on the front of the tower even spins around. I also bought a pack of tombstones, a pack of coffins, and the grim reaper on coffee break to make the beginnings of a cemetary. As soon as I saw these lit up, I already want to go back and buy more stuff. I'm in such trouble!  Many, many thanks to everyone here for the helpful advice on coupons, etc. These things should carry warning labels for addiction!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

awokennightmare said:


> How long has Spooky town been made? I'm curious how many years they've been making peices.


since 2000


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, the wife and I hit our Michaels today and made a few purchases. Used the 50% coupons and bought the Blood on the Vine house along with the Haunted Fountain and a couple of the figurines. I really liked the mausoleum. Even more than the Last House on the Left. The price on those are keeping me at bay though.


Here's a quick pic I took of the set up. Disappointing compared to years past.


----------



## DarkAutumn (Aug 5, 2010)

So for somebody who doesn't have a piece yet, where is the best place to start? A big object, a bunch of little objects? Guidance much appreciated!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Personally, I'd start with at least one nice animated house. Get some figurines and a couple of the smaller table top accessories to go with it to build yourself and nice little scene. The build from there.


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

Don Kearney-Bourque said:


> We just went to our local Michaels and we got screwed again price-wise in Canada. The new spookytown carousel was $159.99!!!! Even at $129.99 in the US its still way too much to pay for Lemax stuff which breaks constantly. We have the old "Scare-ousel" and we've replaced the motor once and it broke again so I can only imagine how long this one will last. I was so excited to see them in the store this morning and I almost passed out when I saw the price. I could tell about 4-5 were already purchased and sometimes they mark them 30% off a few weeks after putting them on the shelves but even at 30% off it's still too expensive. We have a huge spookytown/Dept. 56 carnival with all halloween-themed rides and accessories but looks like I won't be adding this one to the collection; Michaels has the worst prices.





Shadowbat said:


> since 2000


And, in 2000, the prices were reasonable, plus the paint application was a hundred times better. It was probably around 2005 when the prices started climbing into the excessive zone. Quality (in terms of painting) began to decline shortly thereafter. I remember, the first house we bought was $19.99 or $24.99, a totally reasonable price for a non-Dept 56 Halloween house (I think one without extra features even sold for about $14.99). But ever since the mid-2000s, the prices have skyrocketed and the quality of the paint application has plummeted. Yes, they still have awesome features and designs, but there's no way that they should be charging the prices they do. 50% off (US dollars) is what Michael's ought to be charging as the regular price. But at 15-30%, they are still way too much, especially considering where they came from and what they used to be.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought my first piece today, the carousel. I'm going back tonight to get the clock tower.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The Big Scare said:


> And, in 2000, the prices were reasonable, plus the paint application was a hundred times better. It was probably around 2005 when the prices started climbing into the excessive zone. Quality (in terms of painting) began to decline shortly thereafter. I remember, the first house we bought was $19.99 or $24.99, a totally reasonable price for a non-Dept 56 Halloween house (I think one without extra features even sold for about $14.99). But ever since the mid-2000s, the prices have skyrocketed and the quality of the paint application has plummeted. Yes, they still have awesome features and designs, but there's no way that they should be charging the prices they do. 50% off (US dollars) is what Michael's ought to be charging as the regular price. But at 15-30%, they are still way too much, especially considering where they came from and what they used to be.



You are right. We actually had a pretty good thread last year on this exact topic. I know things go up through the years, but back when this line first started, the "expensive" houses, which may have only been one or two per year, were like $60. Now, that's the standard price.


----------



## Halloween Townie (Jul 25, 2013)

DarkAutumn said:


> So for somebody who doesn't have a piece yet, where is the best place to start? A big object, a bunch of little objects? Guidance much appreciated!


I think the best place to start is to figure out high theme to go with. There are basically 4-5 themes depending on how you look at it
1. Creepy clowns/ carnival
2. Pirates
3. Old west 
4. Town pieces
5. Graveyard which could also be combined with several scenarios 

I would get one really cool building and some smaller pieces to go around it. I will warn you it's addictive! I just started last year, and already have 6 buildings and a bunch of smaller pieces. I was lucky to pick up a couple of lots of smaller pieces on eBay for pretty cheap. We really want to do a real set up the year. It's the one Halloween thing my husband actually gets into.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Shadowbat said:


> I really liked the mausoleum. Even more than the Last House on the Left. The price on those are keeping me at bay though.


I LOVE the Mausoleum! It's not really animated, per se, but the lighting effects are outstanding. 



im the goddess said:


> I bought my first piece today, the carousel. I'm going back tonight to get the clock tower.


The Carousel is an AWESOME piece. If it fit into our theme, we would have bought it last night. One of the more detailed pieces around. I'm guessing they will be hard to find very soon.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Darn this thread, I was naive, in the dark, without a clue, and them bam, someone started this thread, and I had to look. Now, after running around town today to 4 different Michael's (one isn't even open yet) with my 50% coupons clutched tightly in my fist, I have 4 pieces and add on figures. I went back for the clock tower, got it. Then I remembered what a good deal the 50% off coupon was and that it expires tonight, then I lost my mind and went to another Micheal's, the one that is not even open yet. And there I was, sitting in the parking lot, in the rain, googling Michael's locations on my cell phone like I was Jonesen for my next hit. Quickly, I raced to another suburb farther south and bought the witch and wizard store. I couldn't stop there, I had to have the grim reaper in the grave yard with the dead coming out of the ground. He's so cool with his moving wings. How could I pass that up? Then I had to get the wizard's spell table to go outside the witch and wizard store. Did I not? But oh no, I had to get the witch riding her bike with her black cat in the basket because I love cats! I'm doomed and it's not my fault at all, really. It's the fault of all of you.. Really, it's not one bit my fault. Sinks to the floor, back to the wall, knees hugged into the chest, rocking back and forth muttering, "It's not my fault really" over and over again....


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> Darn this thread, I was naive, in the dark, without a clue, and them bam, someone started this thread, and I had to look. Now, after running around town today to 4 different Michael's (one isn't even open yet) with my 50% coupons clutched tightly in my fist, I have 4 pieces and add on figures. I went back for the clock tower, got it. Then I remembered what a good deal the 50% off coupon was and that it expires tonight, then I lost my mind and went to another Micheal's, the one that is not even open yet. And there I was, sitting in the parking lot, in the rain, googling Michael's locations on my cell phone like I was Jonesen for my next hit. Quickly, I raced to another suburb farther south and bought the witch and wizard store. I couldn't stop there, I had to have the grim reaper in the grave yard with the dead coming out of the ground. He's so cool with his moving wings. How could I pass that up? Then I had to get the wizard's spell table to go outside the witch and wizard store. Did I not? But oh no, I had to get the witch riding her bike with her black cat in the basket because I love cats! I'm doomed and it's not my fault at all, really. It's the fault of all of you.. Really, it's not one bit my fault. Sinks to the floor, back to the wall, knees hugged into the chest, rocking back and forth muttering, "It's not my fault really" over and over again....


You sound like me when I'm determined. Unfortunately, looks like no deals on Spookytown for me because none of the Michael stores here had them out yet. I refuse to only buy them at 20% off so they better stick around for a bit before selling out.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

myerman82 said:


> You sound like me when I'm determined. Unfortunately, looks like no deals on Spookytown for me because none of the Michael stores here had them out yet. I refuse to only buy them at 20% off so they better stick around for a bit before selling out.


I would offer to print off more coupons and go pick up some for you, but it is after nine here and all the stores are closed, thank God. LOL


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Darn this thread, I was naive, in the dark, without a clue, and them bam, someone started this thread, and I had to look. Now, after running around town today to 4 different Michael's (one isn't even open yet) with my 50% coupons clutched tightly in my fist, I have 4 pieces and add on figures. I went back for the clock tower, got it. Then I remembered what a good deal the 50% off coupon was and that it expires tonight, then I lost my mind and went to another Micheal's, the one that is not even open yet. And there I was, sitting in the parking lot, in the rain, googling Michael's locations on my cell phone like I was Jonesen for my next hit. Quickly, I raced to another suburb farther south and bought the witch and wizard store. I couldn't stop there, I had to have the grim reaper in the grave yard with the dead coming out of the ground. He's so cool with his moving wings. How could I pass that up? Then I had to get the wizard's spell table to go outside the witch and wizard store. Did I not? But oh no, I had to get the witch riding her bike with her black cat in the basket because I love cats! I'm doomed and it's not my fault at all, really. It's the fault of all of you.. Really, it's not one bit my fault. Sinks to the floor, back to the wall, knees hugged into the chest, rocking back and forth muttering, "It's not my fault really" over and over again....


OMG, Goddess, I was laughing so hard reading your post I almost pee'd my pants!!  This is my first year too, and I already have the fever. These guys never warned us how quickly the addiction takes hold. Just one purchase and you're done for! It's not just a want, I NEED more accessories for my town scene, and my cemetery. I have to go back for moss and trees, and....sigh!...when's the next Spookytown anonymous group session? Somebody save me a seat.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks, I was trying to come off funny, and not pathetic. I need tombstones too. Your seat will be right next to mine.



Spookywolf said:


> OMG, Goddess, I was laughing so hard reading your post I almost pee'd my pants!!  This is my first year too, and I already have the fever. These guys never warned us how quickly the addiction takes hold. Just one purchase and you're done for! It's not just a want, I NEED more accessories for my town scene, and my cemetery. I have to go back for moss and trees, and....sigh!...when's the next Spookytown anonymous group session? Somebody save me a seat.


----------



## Nixer (Sep 7, 2011)

Just recently got married and saw Frank's big day, wife and I came home and found it online at ehobby for almost half the price of Michaels. First piece of the year bought!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Hit up another store today and, yay, they had started putting the spooky town pieces out! No display to speak of, just boxes on the shelves, but that's ok, I knew what I wanted. I picked up the witch and wizard supply shop and used my 50% coupon!  It should go nicely with my other witch buildings.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

The store near my house didn't have the witch and wizard shop, drat it! Guess I'll be googling Michael's locations. Anybody have any guesses when the next 50% off coupon will come out? I'm not a regular at this store, so not sure how often they produce coupons. And thanks for the tip on Ehobbytools.com that someone posted here. I've just spent the past hour drooling over page after page of buildings, and figures, and scenes, oh my!


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

If you have a local AC moore they have a 50% off coupon good for all next week. Michaels will accept competitors coupons. 
Hobby lobby and joanns both have 40% off coupons this week.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

crazy4holidays said:


> If you have a local AC moore they have a 50% off coupon good for all next week. Michaels will accept competitors coupons.
> Hobby lobby and joanns both have 40% off coupons this week.


Only if the item is not on sale already. I'm sure this week they put Spookytown on sale for 15% or 20% off.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, there's almost always at least a 40% coupon. The problem is, they'll soon start running a "sale" on spooky town at maybe 20% so your coupon is no good.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Finally my store stocked Spookytown. However, the only coupon they have this week is 20% off and they wouldn't use any competitors coupon. What a convenience for them.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Great! Now they will only put the 40% off coupons back on the site after Spookytown goes on sale.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I think they are banking on the early adapters paying close to retail on them this week. I really wanted to clock tower and angel of death but no way am I paying what they are asking.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Our Micheals had a small display out. Thought the mausoleum & the Angel of Death were kind of interesting. Didn't appear like they were on sale yet; will have to hunt up a Hobby Lobby/Joanns coupon & see if they take it. 

Agreed, there prices really seemed to spike after 2000 or so. Don't usually buy much with out a coupon for that reason.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm hoping Menard's gets some of the other pieces that Michael's is not carrying. I want to check out the "Pumpkin Tree" in person before deciding if I want to buy it.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Was just at Michaels and spooky town isnt on sale, and they took the AC Moore coupon. Picked up everything michaels carried this years, all with 50% off coupons.

EDIT: Im banking on this being the last week this stuff isnt on sale. With half of stores not having it out yet, they arent gonna run it in the ad yet, but next week figure it to be like 10%~25% off and that will be the end of coupons.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Question on set up and storage. Do most of you set up and tear down your display each year, or do you leave it up all year round? If you do take it down, I'd love some tips/advise on storing the figures and accessories to save space and minimize breakage. Thanks!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Unfortunately, I take it down every year. We have a (boring) Christmas village we put up for the holidays. lol I would like to keep it up year round but I do pack it away for "normal" decorations. I save all the original boxes and store them in those boxes.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

myerman82 said:


> Finally my store stocked Spookytown. However, the only coupon they have this week is 20% off and they wouldn't use any competitors coupon. What a convenience for them.


Myerman, I checked out Ehobbytools.com and found that most, if not all, the figures and accessories were running at about half of what Michael's was charging for them. The building were also significantly cheaper, but I was mainly focused on the smaller stuff. They're offering free shipping for orders over $99. If you save enough on what they're charging versus Michael's higher prices, it would almost be the same as the 50% off coupon Michael's was running. Not sure if this will help with what you're looking for, but thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I will check them out. Thanks


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

myerman82 said:


> Unfortunately, I take it down every year. We have a (boring) Christmas village we put up for the holidays. lol I would like to keep it up year round but I do pack it away for "normal" decorations. I save all the original boxes and store them in those boxes.


What do you do with the small stuff that comes in the bubble-packs? I'm thinking I might have to go with some kind of ornament storage box.


----------



## Halloween Townie (Jul 25, 2013)

Spookywolf said:


> Myerman, I checked out Ehobbytools.com and found that most, if not all, the figures and accessories were running at about half of what Michael's was charging for them. The building were also significantly cheaper, but I was mainly focused on the smaller stuff. They're offering free shipping for orders over $99. If you save enough on what they're charging versus Michael's higher prices, it would almost be the same as the 50% off coupon Michael's was running. Not sure if this will help with what you're looking for, but thought I'd throw it out there.


I just placed an order with them and shipping is a flat $7 if you spend less than $100. They had some good prices.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I really want a few pieces, big and small, that they have this year. I want the click tower and bloody fountain for the center of my town for sure. Then there's an animated tomb, skull tree, skeletons in chairs, grim reaper bench and a few others. I have been collecting for years and also have a carnival set up outside my town. I LOVE lemax spooky town!!!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> What do you do with the small stuff that comes in the bubble-packs? I'm thinking I might have to go with some kind of ornament storage box.


I try to save the original bubble packs that they come with. Not all the time but if those "loose" pieces I bubble wrap them and put them in a shoe box.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Aw man, I just came across a really cool Wolf Pack accessory for ST but it's been retired. Bummer! I would have loved to put a wolf pack on the outskirts of my village.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Do it!!! Why don't you get it?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

myerman82 said:


> Do it!!! Why don't you get it?


Alas, retired and out of stock. I'm really enjoying flipping through all of Ehobby's listings of figures and accessories though. They have a TON of stuff on their site.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Try - lemaxvillages.com they have some old stock. They've been around for years I've ordered a number of times no problems.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> Question on set up and storage. Do most of you set up and tear down your display each year, or do you leave it up all year round? If you do take it down, I'd love some tips/advise on storing the figures and accessories to save space and minimize breakage. Thanks!



I only have a few original boxes for my houses so the ones that are loose I keep in a curio cabinet. When we decorate for Halloween we pull out the ones we want to display.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

I picked this up a few days ago.
I love it.
I'm very careful with my Spookytown purchases. I've had a few stinkers (poor quality broken out of the box.) but this is really well done.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm waiting for another 40% off or more sale for Spookytown. Their are a few more things I want to get but I don't want to pay full price for them. I'm particularly interested in the 3 piece display platform, fence set, the coffee break reaper, early to bed, lighted crypt and a couple of trees. I'm sorted of interested in the Angel of Death but not sure. Has anybody got it yet.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

BillyBones said:


> Try - lemaxvillagecollectables.com they have some old stock. They've been around for years I've ordered a number of times no problems.


Hey thanks, BillyBones! I'll definitely check that out. I'm a full fledged addict at this point!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

BillyBones said:


> Try - lemaxvillagecollectables.com they have some old stock. They've been around for years I've ordered a number of times no problems.


I can't get that site open?? 

Edit: The site must be lemaxvillages.com even though it's called Lemax Village Collectables.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Went to armed to michaels today with a 50% off coupon for ac Moore on my phone. Snagged up the clock tower, which I adore! The Skeleton dining couple (reminds me of my boyfriend and I visiting the wineries). And the cat/happy Halloween sign. Heading back tomorrow for another haul since the coupon worked . Will post pics then.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

slightly off topic but i have a question 
the 4.5 volt adapter can i use that on the building's as the lemax website suggests using it for battery powered items only 

if not im going to need a lot of plug sockets


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

^ On lemaxvillages.com, they have 3 & 4 output jack AC adapters between $11.99 - $16.99.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Soory about that I copied the address of my invoice. You got the right one though - lemaxvillages.com


Halloweenfan said:


> I can't get that site open??
> 
> Edit: The site must be lemaxvillages.com even though it's called Lemax Village Collectables.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anybody here use other pieces (not from the Spookytown line) in their set ups? I saw that someone had used a Dept 56 pumpkin water tower that was really cool, but they warned me that the pieces were different scales, and might not always work. But I'm mainly wondering about common items, things you wouldn't necessarily think of as belonging to models, to incorporate into my display, or possibly pieces you make yourself. Trying to get the creative juices flowing!


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

My village is about 70 percent lemax.....30 percent Dept.56.The buildings and most accessories fit just fine in regards to scale.The BIGGEST discrepeny is the people............forget it!!!Unless of course,you're creating a land of giants!!!WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too big!!! I use that Pumpkin Water Tower in my village..and it fits perfectly!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

mariab1299 said:


> My village is about 70 percent lemax.....30 percent Dept.56.The buildings and most accessories fit just fine in regards to scale.The BIGGEST discrepeny is the people............forget it!!!Unless of course,you're creating a land of giants!!!WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too big!!! I use that Pumpkin Water Tower in my village..and it fits perfectly!!


Giants you say? Hhmmm.... I might buy one to use for just that purpose! Every village needs some kind of giant living in the hills to be terrorized by, LOL! Thanks for the tips on the mix-ins.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Don't know why I can't post a pic upright for the life of me, sorry.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

victory!!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

HauntedDiva said:


> Don't know why I can't post a pic upright for the life of me, sorry.


That's a very cool pumpkin light next to your clock tower.  I'm just getting started with Spookytown. I bought the clock tower too, and in fact, that is the ONLY piece I have for my "downtown" area right now, LOL! The rest of the town center is a bit ghostly at present! I want to buy Zelda's witch and wizard supply next, and I have my eye on the Dingy Dungeon Pub on Ehobby's site.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Here a little vid for you.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm going to go ahead and post my last question before I tottle off to bed. (Eastern time stinks when the western posters are probably just logging on!) 

Has anyone ever made sidewalks or some kind of stepping stones for their sets? I have the new Last house on the left, and thought it would be cool to make some kind of pathway leading up to the front door. Thanks in advance Spookytowners, have a great night!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks spookywolf, just picked up the pair today


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

I got the Tower and the Last House on the Left the other night and took some still shots for you guys. They are my first Lemax pieces and I love em. I also got the countdown witch and the three piece mossland stand. I'm gonna run over tomorrow and get those pumpkin lights


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow! Some great photos! And a nice job on the video Haunted Diva. The audio is quite cool!! Thanks for posting folks.

(And HauntedDiva, if you've got an iPhone and you're having problems with photos rotating, I don't think that's unusual. I think the iPhone includes rotation information in the photo that most programs and web apps don't understand. It's not helpful info, but thought you should know it ain't just you.)


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a few Hawthorne Village pieces. I guess I'm not all that concerned with scale as I feel I'm creating an elusion. There are a ton of videos on YouTube from peoples village creations that kinda show my point. This year I am going to try and incorporate the California Scream'n Roller coaster, the Disney Monorail and the Lemax road w/the battery operated cars. I need to darken them a bit for them to fit in as they are very "bright" but that is part of the fun. I also have added the larger Skeletons (bought at the dollar store) . I cut them apart and hot glue them in different poses in a part of my village like an invading force...I had them invading Dracula's Castle a couple years ago. It was fun. Added a little comic relief as the skeletons had issues scaling the mountain and the head skeleton was frustrated when his "hoard" didn't take instructions well and two of the skeletons seem to be in a yelling match. 
I stopped trying to make it "perfect" years ago. Just have fun with it.
I also look at what people are doing with Christmas villages as you can sometimes get ideas....
A friend brought me some zombies (15) that I might try them walking down a street or something...haven't decided yet but they are to scale.


----------



## Dragonula (Jan 31, 2009)

For those of you looking for older Lemax stuff House of Tam is closing out their old stock for almost 50% off. 

http://www.houseoftam.com/


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

HalloScream said:


> ^ On lemaxvillages.com, they have 3 & 4 output jack AC adapters between $11.99 - $16.99.


yes i know that but can i use these on the buildings as it states 

Each outlet power regulated
With Fixed Plug
3-Output jacks
Sub-wirings of 32 inches (81.3cm) each
Total length including adaptor is approx. 269 cm (106 inches)
Input: 100-240V AC 50-60HZ
Output: 4.5V DC 1000mA
Suggest using for Lemax battery-operated products only.

The adaptor is for USA/Canada only.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Haunted diva..love your setup!!!and you have sold me on the gigantic house!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Not 100% sure but I've been using some Lemax adaptors on my Spooky Town buildings to different degrees for probably 6 or 7 years. They all seem to operate on different voltages (voltages) so it's quite the PITA. I don't think I've had any electrical failures - just mechanical ones. I also picked up a rather expensive adaptor unit from Dept. 56 last year. Can't remember much about it, but it came with a bar that plugged into the wall and then I think three cables for buildings and ummm....6 lights?... that all plugged in to this bar. I changed some of the lights out for some additional cables and that cut the number of power bars I had in half. It's odd though because I can't find any listings of it now. It was nice, because if you were only using 5 things, you could detach the rest of the cords from the bar and it didn't mess things up as much.

Not sure if the adaptors I have would be the same as the ones you're considering though.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I should mention we don't leave our spooky town lit up for very long at a time, so maybe that's why i haven't seen any issues related to power.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I was able to use the AC Moore 50% off coupon at a local Michaels. I picked up the 3 piece display platform for $11. I got my pieces setup and I'm trying to decide if I want to get the crypt. I need to get some trees and fencing too.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Whoops! Here's a link to the Dept. 56 adaptor we purchased. 
http://www.amazon.com/Department-56...System/dp/B000FJ12V2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Dragonula said:


> For those of you looking for older Lemax stuff House of Tam is closing out their old stock for almost 50% off.
> 
> http://www.houseoftam.com/



Sweet! Love a sale!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

How many of you leave your display up all year long? The more I play around with this, the more I'm loving it! Went outside to the driveway and have now incorporated some real rocks as a border around my cemetery. If I can find some small flat stones, I'll be using those for my stepping stone pathway to my haunted house too. And this accessory is free!  Now I don't even want to think about packing it away later. I'm so tempted just to leave this on my dining room table. Besides, we never use that table anyway, except to pile junk on!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Spookywolf said:


> How many of you leave your display up all year long? The more I play around with this, the more I'm loving it! Went outside to the driveway and have now incorporated some real rocks as a border around my cemetery. If I can find some small flat stones, I'll be using those for my stepping stone pathway to my haunted house too. And this accessory is free!  Now I don't even want to think about packing it away later. I'm so tempted just to leave this on my dining room table. Besides, we never use that table anyway, except to pile junk on!


Right now I have no room for a permanent display, but someday when I have a spare room I might consider it. I like the idea of being able to work on it and add to it all year long, kind of like Alec Baldwin's attic village in Beetlejuice. That would be fun I think.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> How many of you leave your display up all year long? The more I play around with this, the more I'm loving it! Went outside to the driveway and have now incorporated some real rocks as a border around my cemetery. If I can find some small flat stones, I'll be using those for my stepping stone pathway to my haunted house too. And this accessory is free!  Now I don't even want to think about packing it away later. I'm so tempted just to leave this on my dining room table. Besides, we never use that table anyway, except to pile junk on!


I may leave mine up.

I was looking at the House of TAM website that was mentioned earlier. I'm looking getting the skull & stone fence (6) for my cemetery fence, trick or treater set of 3 and Cemetery Oak Tree


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Not 100% sure but I've been using some Lemax adaptors on my Spooky Town buildings to different degrees for probably 6 or 7 years. They all seem to operate on different voltages (voltages) so it's quite the PITA. I don't think I've had any electrical failures - just mechanical ones. I also picked up a rather expensive adaptor unit from Dept. 56 last year. Can't remember much about it, but it came with a bar that plugged into the wall and then I think three cables for buildings and ummm....6 lights?... that all plugged in to this bar. I changed some of the lights out for some additional cables and that cut the number of power bars I had in half. It's odd though because I can't find any listings of it now. It was nice, because if you were only using 5 things, you could detach the rest of the cords from the bar and it didn't mess things up as much.
> 
> Not sure if the adaptors I have would be the same as the ones you're considering though.


Thank you for the response


----------



## bcsilverado (Aug 4, 2011)

Spookywolf ....... you ask if anyone makes their own sidewalk or steps. i make alot of items of such with clay. I bought a 10 lb box of air dry clay at Michaels 2 years ago. I still have some to use for this season. I take a chuck, roll it and pack it, then shape or cut with a plastic butter knife. I made a brick looking wall with it. Used the knife to cut lines to make the wall look like it was made out of bricks.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

bcsilverado said:


> Spookywolf ....... you ask if anyone makes their own sidewalk or steps. i make alot of items of such with clay. I bought a 10 lb box of air dry clay at Michaels 2 years ago. I still have some to use for this season. I take a chuck, roll it and pack it, then shape or cut with a plastic butter knife. I made a brick looking wall with it. Used the knife to cut lines to make the wall look like it was made out of bricks.


What a cool idea! I've never worked with clay, but I'd be willing to try it. What the heck! The worst I can do is make some unidentifiable blob, but this is Spookytown...that could work as a set decoration too!  Does it cost much for the clay and how long do you have to let it dry? I'm planning another trip to Michael's on Sunday (and praying for another 50% off coupon!!) so I'll have to look for some while I'm there. Thanks!


----------



## bcsilverado (Aug 4, 2011)

i think the 10 lb box was like around $15. After I mold my item I let it set over night.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Since I'm a new ST collector, I've been surfing the web like a maniac looking at a lot of the older pieces. Are there any pieces out there figures, accessories, or buildings for that matter, that I should avoid? As in a lot of problems with or a lot of undue breakage? If there are a few lemons out there, I'd like to sidestep those if possible. Thanks veterans!

Oh, BTW, I was price comparing between Ehobbytools and Lemaxcollections and Ehobby was cheaper by a few bucks on almost every piece I looked at. Although Lemaxcollections had 1 building that was $10 cheaper than Ehobby, the rest were usually more by at least a few dollars. FYI for anyone also looking. I'm all about saving a few bucks when possible (who isn't!) 

And to the person that pointed out House of Tam, mucho thanks. I bought some figures and accessories and they were A LOT cheaper there. The weird thing is they haven't charged me shipping yet. I went through Paypal, and it charged me what the items cost, but no shipping. Their site clearly says they will charge shipping, but nothing so far. Maybe they're going to adjust my total later or bill separately or something. Anybody else bought anything there that can advise?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

bcsilverado said:


> i think the 10 lb box was like around $15. After I mold my item I let it set over night.


Does the clay come in different colors?


----------



## bcsilverado (Aug 4, 2011)

I beleave brown and grey. Probally could paint the grey if needed. ........ I just posted my theme Park on you tube. ....... http://youtu.be/jdoadlW4Rh4
...... Besides the clay, I take styrfoam, cut it in sheets and stack them together, and cut and shape how I want them. Some times I make steps and walls with the styrofoam. For fencing some times I use the clay for a wall fence. I also use finising nails as posts and use wire for fencing. Can also use door screen for chain link fencing. The bone fence was some decoration I found. I am getting ready to make some fence from some wood sticks I bought at Wal Mart in the craft isle. Another thing I do is take small real tree branches and paint them black. I make trunks from the clay for the tree. SometimesI take pulled cotton and put on the trees to look like webs. I try and make all that I can to cut the costs. And it's fun doing so as well.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Spookywolf said:


> Their site clearly says they will charge shipping, but nothing so far. Maybe they're going to adjust my total later or bill separately or something. Anybody else bought anything there that can advise?


They will email you with the shipping charge. Once you pay that, they will ship.


----------



## Dragonula (Jan 31, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> And to the person that pointed out House of Tam, mucho thanks. I bought some figures and accessories and they were A LOT cheaper there. The weird thing is they haven't charged me shipping yet. I went through Paypal, and it charged me what the items cost, but no shipping. Their site clearly says they will charge shipping, but nothing so far. Maybe they're going to adjust my total later or bill separately or something. Anybody else bought anything there that can advise?



You're welcome. As someone else pointed out they will contact you with the shipping charge. I'm disappointed to see house of Tam doesn't look to be carrying new Lemax, I've bought from them a few times.


----------



## bcsilverado (Aug 4, 2011)

I have bought quite a few things from E Hobby Tools. I have had very good service with them. I purchased a Fun House from them. It quit working after about 2 hours of running. I called them and they sent me a brand new one. They sent me a new one with a paid postage lable to send the old one back to them. I have even called them about older items and they have instructed me step by step how to fix. They also have some blinking lights in different colors for $15, they are real bright. Also when ordering from E Hobby Tools they only charge a set rate of $7.50 per each order. So the more you place on an order the less shipping you pay. As for Michaels, most of my items have been bought from there. However, to get the best buy for the money, need to make sure you have one of their many coupons on hand when purchasing. perferbally 40-50% off.


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

Spookywolf said:


> And to the person that pointed out House of Tam, mucho thanks. I bought some figures and accessories and they were A LOT cheaper there. The weird thing is they haven't charged me shipping yet. I went through Paypal, and it charged me what the items cost, but no shipping. Their site clearly says they will charge shipping, but nothing so far. Maybe they're going to adjust my total later or bill separately or something. Anybody else bought anything there that can advise?


I just ordered some things as well, pretty much just accessories, no houses or anything...and they charged me $23 shipping!! It probably really wasn't worth the "discounts" at that point. I also got an item that has a broken light, I emailed them several days ago and haven't heard anything back yet. Won't order from them again...


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just an FYI for anyone buying Spookytown. I purchased a few from Menards last year and one was on clearance. When I got home to open it I found that they packed up the floor model (which was broken) and put it on the shelf in the original box. Now, whenever I purchase Spookytown I check just to make sure it's new. I don't think anyone will have any issues with Michael's right now but if you find any older houses, check the box first. I can't believe stores would box floor models and not mark the box.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Last year after Halloween, I bought the haunted grove from the Michael's display out of box. It works fine.

Today, I used another 50% off AC Moore coupon to get the crypt. I'm pretty much done with Michaels. I'm getting the rest of my stuff on House of TAM and Lemzx Villages.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmm, in the past both stores here have marked the box "Display" if it was used in the store. Pretty sneaky to do otherwise, & I agree, you pretty much have to check them immediately when you get home to make sure they're o.k. 

Got the Angel of Death tonight & am going to check it out tomorrow (& it may just stay out, just pushed back a little on the shelf, out of the way  .)

Oh, & speaking of coupons, our Micheal's won't take AC Moore because there's not a brick & mortar store in our area competing with them locally. Good thing I brought the JoAnns one too.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Hmm, in the past both stores here have marked the box "Display" if it was used in the store. Pretty sneaky to do otherwise, & I agree, you pretty much have to check them immediately when you get home to make sure they're o.k.
> 
> Got the Angel of Death tonight & am going to check it out tomorrow (& it may just stay out, just pushed back a little on the shelf, out of the way  .)
> 
> Oh, & speaking of coupons, our Micheal's won't take AC Moore because there's not a brick & mortar store in our area competing with them locally. Good thing I brought the JoAnns one too.


Yes, I thought it was sneaky to mark something as clearance but throw the display unit in the box. I'm sure it might have been a oversight but clearance and display should be marked differently. 
My Michael's store would not accept any competitors coupons either. They seemed pretty strict about it too. I will wait and see what coupons they have next week if Spookytown doesn't go "on sale" for 15% off.


----------



## Halloween Townie (Jul 25, 2013)

I got next week's Michaels ad. Spooky town is not listed in the ad, and there is a 40% off coupon. I'm hoping to pick up a few pieces this week, so hopefully spooky town won't be on an unadvertised sale.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Halloween Townie said:


> I got next week's Michaels ad. Spooky town is not listed in the ad, and there is a 40% off coupon. I'm hoping to pick up a few pieces this week, so hopefully spooky town won't be on an unadvertised sale.


Oh YAY! I was hoping for another good Michael's coupon for this upcoming week. I've got more stuff to buy!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

blackbutterflyRN said:


> I just ordered some things as well, pretty much just accessories, no houses or anything...and they charged me $23 shipping!! It probably really wasn't worth the "discounts" at that point. I also got an item that has a broken light, I emailed them several days ago and haven't heard anything back yet. Won't order from them again...


BlackbutterflyRN, I was actually coming on here to post this very thing as well. I finally heard back from House of Tam and my jaw dropped when I saw the shipping charge. My total order was like $38 and they charged me over $15 for shipping! Ouch! I didn't even buy anything big like buildings, mostly figures and tabletop accessories. I did save almost half on the individual items though, some more than half off, so I guess I broke even or slightly ahead by the time the shipping was added vs what I would have paid full price at Michael's. I can only hope that as much as I paid, I will get it quickly (should have been next day air! LOL!) My next order will be placed with Ehobbytools because they're shipping is much more reasonable.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

bcsilverado said:


> I beleave brown and grey. Probally could paint the grey if needed. ........ I just posted my theme Park on you tube. ....... http://youtu.be/jdoadlW4Rh4
> ...... Besides the clay, I take styrfoam, cut it in sheets and stack them together, and cut and shape how I want them. Some times I make steps and walls with the styrofoam. For fencing some times I use the clay for a wall fence. I also use finising nails as posts and use wire for fencing. Can also use door screen for chain link fencing. The bone fence was some decoration I found. I am getting ready to make some fence from some wood sticks I bought at Wal Mart in the craft isle. Another thing I do is take small real tree branches and paint them black. I make trunks from the clay for the tree. SometimesI take pulled cotton and put on the trees to look like webs. I try and make all that I can to cut the costs. And it's fun doing so as well.


bcsilverado, you've really got my wheels turning now! Thanks for the creative ideas. This is exactly what I want to do with my village too. I'm buying the buildings and figures, but I'd like to make some of the items myself, just for the fun of it. I'm already planning on buying the air dry clay at Michael's to see what I can do with it. I'm also interested in trying your tree idea! I was thinking of using matchsticks to try making a fence, and then spray paint it dark gray. I have all those cheapy little halloween trinkets kids get at parties (tiny pumpkins and skull rings, etc.) I think those would make great decorations for Spookytown, and I could put the jack o' lanterns on the fenceposts. I've got a hot glue gun and I know how to use it!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

From what I've seen nothing wows me, did buy the " Witch casting spell " , " Witch on bike ", and " Tombstones ". Looking forward to seeing everyones Village.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I bought a few pieces from Michaels today and used the 20% off your total purchase coupon. Then went to the other muchaels because the first one didn't have the clock tower. I got two 40% off coupons with my receipts that ill use on other lemax pieces. I love how the reaper moves his wings!


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> BlackbutterflyRN, I was actually coming on here to post this very thing as well. I finally heard back from House of Tam and my jaw dropped when I saw the shipping charge. My total order was like $38 and they charged me over $15 for shipping! Ouch! I didn't even buy anything big like buildings, mostly figures and tabletop accessories. I did save almost half on the individual items though, some more than half off, so I guess I broke even or slightly ahead by the time the shipping was added vs what I would have paid full price at Michael's. I can only hope that as much as I paid, I will get it quickly (should have been next day air! LOL!) My next order will be placed with Ehobbytools because they're shipping is much more reasonable.


I was considering buying from House of TAM too but I won't be now. Thanks for the warning!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

BillyBones said:


> From what I've seen nothing wows me, did buy the " Witch casting spell " , " Witch on bike ", and " Tombstones ". Looking forward to seeing everyones Village.


Not even the "angel of death", Billybones? I haven't actually seen that in person yet, but the way everyone's talking about it, I'm going to have to check that one out. It might go great with the Dracula and flying bats piece I just bought. I had to get the witch on bike too. Did you get the clock tower? That one jumped into my cart. Couldn't help myself!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

tortured_serenity said:


> I bought a few pieces from Michaels today and used the 20% off your total purchase coupon. Then went to the other muchaels because the first one didn't have the clock tower. I got two 40% off coupons with my receipts that ill use on other lemax pieces. I love how the reaper moves his wings!


I didn't even think about receipt coupons (forehead smack!) How long is that good for? I could have bought a small figure for 20% off and then come back for more this week. Argh! next time Michael's, next time....


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Halloween Townie said:


> I got next week's Michaels ad. Spooky town is not listed in the ad, and there is a 40% off coupon. I'm hoping to pick up a few pieces this week, so hopefully spooky town won't be on an unadvertised sale.


I used another AC Moore 50% off tonight to get the 3 outlet power adapter. I got a 40% coupon on regular price items good through August 10. I will probably get the stone gate or the cemetery tree next.

Does anybody got the lighted moon? I'm considering either that or the purple lights set.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope I'm not about to commit an act of Spookytown sacrilege here, but I found this and thought it might fit in very well with the Spookytown line. Dimensions seem about the right size. For the price, it's worth a look, just $14.95! I'm seriously considering buying this to add to my village. Thought I'd toss this out there for the ST fans.

http://www.collectionsetc.com/Product/haunted-smoking-mansion-lighted-halloween-incense-burner.aspx/_/Ntt-haunted-house


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

HalloScream said:


> I used another AC Moore 50% off tonight to get the 3 outlet power adapter. I got a 40% coupon on regular price items good through August 10. I will probably get the stone gate or the cemetery tree next.
> 
> Does anybody got the lighted moon? I'm considering either that or the purple lights set.


I seem to remember Myerman saying that the Dept 56 moon was better, but I haven't priced either one yet. I saw a few tabletop accessories that had moons with them, and have one on my shopping list for next time. Maybe one of these guys will post later with more details.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I love all their stuff every year, but I already have a large village display and just do not have the room to display or store anymore. I wish I could buy it all every year.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Im stopping in Michaels today to pick up a few more figurines. I have the 20% off total purchase coupon. It'll have to do.


----------



## Halloween Townie (Jul 25, 2013)

Spookywolf said:


> Hope I'm not about to commit an act of Spookytown sacrilege here, but I found this and thought it might fit in very well with the Spookytown line. Dimensions seem about the right size. For the price, it's worth a look, just $14.95! I'm seriously considering buying this to add to my village. Thought I'd toss this out there for the ST fans.
> 
> http://www.collectionsetc.com/Product/haunted-smoking-mansion-lighted-halloween-incense-burner.aspx/_/Ntt-haunted-house


I really like that house! I don't mind mixing and matching pieces as long as it looks like they fit together. I love the dept 56 water tower.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

That house is pretty awesome. If it doesn't fit in with my spookytown village I can find another spot for it.


----------



## Illy (Jul 11, 2011)

Videos of the items- I'm on mobile and not sure how to embed











http://youtu.be/_Y74FllCllc

http://youtu.be/V0Cxx1YlxiE


-Edited to add videos/ Ween


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has ever bought from the House of Tam and if they know what the freight charges are?


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I got the cemetery gate set today. Here's my Spooky Town display so far:


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Cloe said:


> Just wondering if anyone has ever bought from the House of Tam and if they know what the freight charges are?


Chloe, I just bought from them, and the only problem is the high shipping. However, it is a catch 22, because they are offering prices lower (sometime more than half off) on their remaining stock to close it out. My merchandise total was $38 and my shipping ended up being a little over $15. If you see something you have to have and can't find it anywhere else, then go for it. I just got an email saying I should have my package on Monday, so at least for the money, they do ship very fast. However, Ehobbytools also offer ST and they're shipping is $7 for under $100, and I think free shipping for anything over that. Good luck!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Cloe said:


> Just wondering if anyone has ever bought from the House of Tam and if they know what the freight charges are?


Whoops, sorry for misspelling your name! I'm trying to do too many things at once on the computer tonight. I should be paying bills online but I keep wondering over to the Forum, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

HalloScream said:


> I got the cemetery gate set today. Here's my Spooky Town display so far:


HalloScream, I love your display! I especially like how you have the mariachi (did I spell that right?) band playing beside the clock tower.  Thanks for sharing! I love seeing pics of everyone's set ups.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks Spookywolf. Saw a few things I wanted that were a lot less than elsewhere total came to $49. I was afraid they might rake you for shipping to make up for the price. Wish they would just let you know what it was before you order like most places.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice job with the video Illy! Thanks for that!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

*Illy*, I hope it's o.k., I went ahead & put in your videos. The easiest way to post up videos is to click on the video icon (looks like a film strip) & then paste the video URL in the window that comes up. 

^That's a cool looking house *Spookywol*f. Has nice, matte coloring & it looks like it would fit in with Spooky Town size-wise just fine. Gonna have to see if I can make room for it in my display. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Illy (Jul 11, 2011)

Ween12amEternal said:


> *Illy*, I hope it's o.k., I went ahead & put in your videos. The easiest way to post up videos is to click on the video icon (looks like a film strip) & then paste the video URL in the window that comes up.
> 
> ^That's a cool looking house *Spookywol*f. Has nice, matte coloring & it looks like it would fit in with Spooky Town size-wise just fine. Gonna have to see if I can make room for it in my display. Thanks for sharing it!


Fine by me - I'm usually on mobile/tapatalk and have no clue what I'm doing


----------



## Illy (Jul 11, 2011)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Nice job with the video Illy! Thanks for that!


Welcome! Figured some people would like to see them in action before making the trip out - we have 3 Michael's within a 10 mile radius but I know many others don't.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Spookywolf.

Does Lemax or any other collectible sell street/stone paths?


----------



## Halloween Townie (Jul 25, 2013)

HalloScream said:


> Thanks Spookywolf.
> 
> Does Lemax or any other collectible sell street/stone paths?


I picked up street and stone paths from lemax on eBay. I didn't think the prices were bad now, but I know they'll get worse the closer to halloween we get. I may have gone a bit overboard, but I want to do a really awesome village because it's the only halloween thing my husband really gets into!


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Halloween Townie said:


> I picked up street and stone paths from lemax on eBay. I didn't think the prices were bad now, but I know they'll get worse the closer to halloween we get. I may have gone a bit overboard, but I want to do a really awesome village because it's the only halloween thing my husband really gets into!


Can you give me the lemax product numbers for these 

I toyed with the idea of using model railway scenery items for paths and Hedge's etc


----------



## Halloween Townie (Jul 25, 2013)

malcolm uk said:


> Can you give me the lemax product numbers for these
> 
> I toyed with the idea of using model railway scenery items for paths and Hedge's etc


I don't have the number for the street, but the cobblestone is 74180 & 34920 (one's a small roll one's a large roll). They also had brick 74178 & 34916. You can see them at ehobby. They're part of the Christmas line.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## horrorhead (Aug 4, 2013)

Newbie Here and I'm not sure, but I think I may have gone off the deep end....About a week ago I was looking through some cabinets and found a cool little haunted house I bought years ago for maybe $10. Turns out it is an Alfred Mansion from 2002. I thought I would look and see if there were other pieces to match...I had no idea about the spiraling decent into Spooky Town Madness that lay ahead of me. Luckily, I found this forum and learned that I am not the only one....AWESOME!
So, in the last week I have bought the following (all with coupons or lot deals on ebay etc)
Cemetery Tour and van, Funhouse, Carousel, Octo Swing, Hillside Mausoleum, Phantom Station, Train and extra track, Haunted Grove, Pub and Grub, Frankenstein's Lab, Grimm Hotel, Last House on the Left, Dr. Stretch and Pull, Wake the Dead, Zombie March, Fortune Teller from Carnival, plus a large order of figures, accessories, trees, and cars... and a old toy rollercoaster I am going to modify into a rollerghoster (see what I did there).
Plus i ordered a couple of on misters for about $8 ea that make regular tap water look like fog.
Totally normal, right???


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Totally normal, horrorhead! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## horrorhead (Aug 4, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Totally normal, horrorhead! Welcome to the forum.


thanks goddess


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Has anyone found a Carnival Gate with the skeleton on top of the gates nose painted red? It's a little detail that is driving me insane that they seemed to miss on all the ones at my store.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I certainly don't see a problem.


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

Spookywolf said:


> Hope I'm not about to commit an act of Spookytown sacrilege here, but I found this and thought it might fit in very well with the Spookytown line. Dimensions seem about the right size. For the price, it's worth a look, just $14.95! I'm seriously considering buying this to add to my village. Thought I'd toss this out there for the ST fans.
> 
> http://www.collectionsetc.com/Product/haunted-smoking-mansion-lighted-halloween-incense-burner.aspx/_/Ntt-haunted-house


I just bought that house and got it in the mail! I haven't used it yet but I love it! I probably won't put it with my Spookytown stuff, though. Probably over on my coffee table that becomes a misc. Halloween items display place. Oh, I also got the Haunted House Dishwasher Magnet and it's awesome as well 
http://www.collectionsetc.com/Product/haunted-house-halloween-dishwasher-cover.aspx/_/Ntt-dishwasher-magnet


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

horrorhead said:


> Totally normal, right???


Completely normal! Spookytown is totally addictive


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

horrorhead said:


> Newbie Here and I'm not sure, but I think I may have gone off the deep end....About a week ago I was looking through some cabinets and found a cool little haunted house I bought years ago for maybe $10. Turns out it is an Alfred Mansion from 2002. I thought I would look and see if there were other pieces to match...I had no idea about the spiraling decent into Spooky Town Madness that lay ahead of me. Luckily, I found this forum and learned that I am not the only one....AWESOME!
> So, in the last week I have bought the following (all with coupons or lot deals on ebay etc)
> Cemetery Tour and van, Funhouse, Carousel, Octo Swing, Hillside Mausoleum, Phantom Station, Train and extra track, Haunted Grove, Pub and Grub, Frankenstein's Lab, Grimm Hotel, Last House on the Left, Dr. Stretch and Pull, Wake the Dead, Zombie March, Fortune Teller from Carnival, plus a large order of figures, accessories, trees, and cars... and a old toy rollercoaster I am going to modify into a rollerghoster (see what I did there).
> Plus i ordered a couple of on misters for about $8 ea that make regular tap water look like fog.
> Totally normal, right???


Same thing happened to me. Welcome to the ST insanity bus, have a seat with the rest of us!  And NICE shopping haul, BTW!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay Spookytowners, I have a question/problem. I went back to Michael's today with my 40% off coupon and bought the Angel of Death. It was the last one they had.  Was so excited to get it home. Scrounged up some batteries and turned it on, and the motor on mine is SO LOUD! It sounds just like an electric pencil sharpener! I think maybe mine is defective? Does anyone else have this piece and does yours sound like this? I'm thinking I'll have to take mine back because the noise is just too much and will ruin the display. I'm so disappointed too, because this piece was really cool, and it was the last box they had. I'm really bummed.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

mine makes a noise but it's not ridiculously loud. I'll double check.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

crazy4holidays said:


> mine makes a noise but it's not ridiculously loud. I'll double check.


As does ours. But it's not really loud either.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for checking guys. Mine has to be defective. I tried changing out the batteries, but it sounds like the motor is seizing up. After letting it run for a few minutes, even the wings seem to stick and not want to move freely, so has to be a bad motor. Gonna have to take it back.  So, in thinking I'll have to get something else to replace it, can anybody give me feedback on the train? Any problems?


----------



## horrorhead (Aug 4, 2013)

Haha...thanks Spookywolf. Nice to know I am not alone in my latest obsession. Waiting for it all to arrive is maddening.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Are their any coupon codes for ehobby tools or the lemax spookytown website? I found a few pieces that I would like to get.


----------



## horrorhead (Aug 4, 2013)

For those of you who have ordered from House of Tam, how long after you got an order confirmation did you get an email about shipping charges? I placed an order on 8-1 and received conf but nothing else so far. Thanks in advance for info.


----------



## horrorhead (Aug 4, 2013)

Fyi to anyone wanting to add track to their spooky town express, Kmart.com has 12 pieces of straight and curved for$14.99 plus shipping.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

horrorhead said:


> For those of you who have ordered from House of Tam, how long after you got an order confirmation did you get an email about shipping charges? I placed an order on 8-1 and received conf but nothing else so far. Thanks in advance for info.


I got my email but it was several days later. It took so long I had actually convinced myself I had gotten by without being charged shipping. But, just be prepared though, because their shipping is high. I just got my box today, and I was shocked out how badly it had been treated. I wasn't home when it came, but they said they used UPS. This box looked like it had been run over by one of their trucks! The top of the box had been crushed down like something heavy had been set on top of it. There was also a fist-sized hole near the top/middle of the box that had been taped over but still showed packing peanuts through it. I was scared some of my stuff might have slipped out. I did receive everything I ordered, but one bubble pack of twin spooky clocks were broken to bits. I've decided to just write that off as a loss since they were only a few bucks. Everything else was okay. But for the price I paid for shipping (over $15 for $38 worth of merchandise) I expected my shipment to arrive in pristine condition. Even though I did save a few dollars, I wouldn't order from them again because of this.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a stupid question about one of the ST pieces. I'm eyeing the Countdown to Halloween piece as my next purchase. I noticed it said a set of 7 pieces - the main witch and sign piece and 6 pumpkin numbers. Even if the pumpkins have numbers on both sides, I'm still scratching my head at just how high up you can go on this countdown without missing a double digit in there somewhere. Anyone know?


----------



## horrorhead (Aug 4, 2013)

Spookywolf said:


> I got my email but it was several days later. It took so long I had actually convinced myself I had gotten by without being charged shipping. But, just be prepared though, because their shipping is high. I just got my box today, and I was shocked out how badly it had been treated. I wasn't home when it came, but they said they used UPS. This box looked like it had been run over by one of their trucks! The top of the box had been crushed down like something heavy had been set on top of it. There was also a fist-sized hole near the top/middle of the box that had been taped over but still showed packing peanuts through it. I was scared some of my stuff might have slipped out. I did receive everything I ordered, but one bubble pack of twin spooky clocks were broken to bits. I've decided to just write that off as a loss since they were only a few bucks. Everything else was okay. But for the price I paid for shipping (over $15 for $38 worth of merchandise) I expected my shipment to arrive in pristine conditionEven though I did save a few dollars, I wouldn't order from them again because of this.


yeah, from what I've read I am expecting to get hit with a hefty shipping charge. I did let myself think I would sneak by without the charge for a minute. Just a little concerned that I haven't heard anything else from them. From what you say it just takes them a while.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I got a couple of 40% coupons I'm using this weekend at Michaels. Considering getting the cemetery tree and the moon.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

HalloScream said:


> I got a couple of 40% coupons I'm using this weekend at Michaels. Considering getting the cemetery tree and the moon.


I've been burning up those 40% coupons like a fiend this week!  I've been averaging a trip a day, buying an item at a time. The store staff are starting to recognize me, I think! My store is getting pretty picked over on Spookytown supplies, but they do have some moons left on the rack and a few other things. I'd like to get at least one maple tree and maybe the moon as well. Does anyone know if Michael's restocks on Spookytown, or is it just this one shipment and then that's it?


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

UPS may be quick, but what they charge to ship to Canada is obscene. I know what you mean my stuff from House Of Tam was packed really well but the box looked like they had used it for a game of football. When I order on line now I go for Postal, have to say your postal system is great I've never had a problem and the package is in one piece.


Spookywolf said:


> I got my email but it was several days later. It took so long I had actually convinced myself I had gotten by without being charged shipping. But, just be prepared though, because their shipping is high. I just got my box today, and I was shocked out how badly it had been treated. I wasn't home when it came, but they said they used UPS. This box looked like it had been run over by one of their trucks! The top of the box had been crushed down like something heavy had been set on top of it. There was also a fist-sized hole near the top/middle of the box that had been taped over but still showed packing peanuts through it. I was scared some of my stuff might have slipped out. I did receive everything I ordered, but one bubble pack of twin spooky clocks were broken to bits. I've decided to just write that off as a loss since they were only a few bucks. Everything else was okay. But for the price I paid for shipping (over $15 for $38 worth of merchandise) I expected my shipment to arrive in pristine condition. Even though I did save a few dollars, I wouldn't order from them again because of this.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> I've been burning up those 40% coupons like a fiend this week!  I've been averaging a trip a day, buying an item at a time. The store staff are starting to recognize me, I think! My store is getting pretty picked over on Spookytown supplies, but they do have some moons left on the rack and a few other things. I'd like to get at least one maple tree and maybe the moon as well. Does anyone know if Michael's restocks on Spookytown, or is it just this one shipment and then that's it?


I believe they do. The Michaels stores I went to last year seem to have Spookytown well stocked til the last week of October.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I haven't picked up one Spookytown item yet this season. I really would like to get the clock tower before they go on "sale" and I can't use the 40% off coupon.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

myerman82 said:


> I haven't picked up one Spookytown item yet this season. I really would like to get the clock tower before they go on "sale" and I can't use the 40% off coupon.


Go for it, Myerman. Jump head first into that ST shopping frenzy, LOL! And check out that "Early to Bed" piece while you're there. I just had to get that!  I have a feeling Michael's will put everything on sale on Sunday, so I've been grabbing while I can.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

When I was in Michaels yesterday picking a figurine set I couldn't believe how many pieces had sold since my last visit. 2 days ago! They move fast at in our area.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> Go for it, Myerman. Jump head first into that ST shopping frenzy, LOL! And check out that "Early to Bed" piece while you're there. I just had to get that!  I have a feeling Michael's will put everything on sale on Sunday, so I've been grabbing while I can.


I was going to get a bunch two weeks ago but they weren't out yet. Then last week I went there and saw the awesome display this year. I looked for a coupon and stingy Michaels only had a 20% off coupon. I need 40% off at least or I'm not buying anything. I'm sure next week they will be 20% off and then they will start to creep up to 40% off and the good stuff will already be gone.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Spookywolf said:


> I have a stupid question about one of the ST pieces. I'm eyeing the Countdown to Halloween piece as my next purchase. I noticed it said a set of 7 pieces - the main witch and sign piece and 6 pumpkin numbers. Even if the pumpkins have numbers on both sides, I'm still scratching my head at just how high up you can go on this countdown without missing a double digit in there somewhere. Anyone know?


The numbers you get are reversible
Comprising of 
6/7
2/3
5/4
0/1
2/1
8/9 

Hope that helps


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

horrorhead said:


> For those of you who have ordered from House of Tam, how long after you got an order confirmation did you get an email about shipping charges? I placed an order on 8-1 and received conf but nothing else so far. Thanks in advance for info.


It did take a few days to get a confirmation email. Like Spookywolf, I also got a piece that was broken. Their phone number is disconnected, they didn't respond to email, and the website is down also so I guess no luck in getting any replacements! Oh well, lesson learned!


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

Spookywolf said:


> I've been burning up those 40% coupons like a fiend this week!  I've been averaging a trip a day, buying an item at a time. The store staff are starting to recognize me, I think! My store is getting pretty picked over on Spookytown supplies, but they do have some moons left on the rack and a few other things. I'd like to get at least one maple tree and maybe the moon as well. Does anyone know if Michael's restocks on Spookytown, or is it just this one shipment and then that's it?


In my area, they move super fast too! In previous years, they have never restocked when they run out of something! By the time October rolls around, there will be hardly anything left at the stores near me so that's why I always go so early even if I get crazy looks from people from buying Halloween stuff in July/August


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Our local stores always used to have the Lemax overstock boxed up above the shelving but I don't see any this year. Wonder what they're up to? Agree that they're usually picked over by October 1st.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

malcolm uk said:


> The numbers you get are reversible
> Comprising of
> 6/7
> 2/3
> ...


Why yes that does, Malcolm UK, thank you ever so much!  So...by my calculation, you could go as high as 32 days before Halloween for you countdown, since there are no double 3's. ...um right? Which for most normal people would be well more than enough. But for an obsessive like me who wants to start putting out her Spookytown in August, I might have to leave that sign blank for a while!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

blackbutterflyRN said:


> In my area, they move super fast too! In previous years, they have never restocked when they run out of something! By the time October rolls around, there will be hardly anything left at the stores near me so that's why I always go so early even if I get crazy looks from people from buying Halloween stuff in July/August


I've heard 2 different comments from passersby while shopping the ST rack at Michael's this week. Stuff like, "It's TOO EARLY for the Halloween stuff to be out already!" I just smiled and thought, now what would the Forum say!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Our local stores always used to have the Lemax overstock boxed up above the shelving but I don't see any this year. Wonder what they're up to? Agree that they're usually picked over by October 1st.


Only yesterday at our local Michael's (Lynwood WA) I had them pull me down one of the last 2 remaining carousels from overstock.

Didn't see a lot of movement on many of the other pieces just yet - but the carousel shelf was empty 

Grabbed that + the clock tower

Cashier was nice enough to let me + the hubby run 2 separate transactions using the 40% off coupon for both!  (feeling lucky!)


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I just got my first Spooky Town piece today! My Fiance has a few pieces so we do have some already, but this was the first piece I've got myself. I planned to buy a lot of the clown stuff this year when I saw the previews, but was disapointed to see a lot of it wasn't in the store this year. They do carry the two smaller clown pieces so I wanted to get them when I was able. I got the Carnival Gate! I know its not one of the bigger pieces, but i'm excited about it. I will be checking online to see which other pieces I want to get to add to my scene!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

awokennightmare said:


> I just got my first Spooky Town piece today! My Fiance has a few pieces so we do have some already, but this was the first piece I've got myself. I planned to buy a lot of the clown stuff this year when I saw the previews, but was disapointed to see a lot of it wasn't in the store this year. They do carry the two smaller clown pieces so I wanted to get them when I was able. I got the Carnival Gate! I know its not one of the bigger pieces, but i'm excited about it. I will be checking online to see which other pieces I want to get to add to my scene!


Congrats awokennightmare, and welcome to the ST addiction group! 

I bought pretty much everything I wanted last week with the 40% off coupons, even got a maple tree. The ST rack was 90% empty when I made my last trip on Friday, so glad I grabbed everything when I did. I'm still waiting for my Ehobbytools order to arrive, but as soon as I get those last items, I'll post some pics.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

So, I've been internet window shopping and had a cart full of things I really NEEDED at EHobbytools but wasn't ready yet to take out a 2nd mortgage on my house so hadn't placed my order yet. I did pick up the Angel of death and mausoleum at Micheal's since they were exclusive there this year. I used AC Moore's 50% coupon for those. I noticed the prices at EHobby were at or below the Micheal's using the coupon so I figured I'd save myself the numerous trips and order at EHobby. I went on their site today to contemplate some more and see what I could live without and noticed they raised their prices. The 10% discount price they're showing is more on a lot of the items than they were last week. Guess I'll have to drag myself to Micheal's and coupon it to death. Now I can't find any 50% coupons only 40%. If anyone knows of any I'd appreciate the heads up. Thanks.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm pretty much done with Michaels. I got the cemetery tree and moon this week with the 40% off coupons. I just need a few figures and trees which I'm planning to get from ehobby tools.


----------



## horrorhead (Aug 4, 2013)

blackbutterflyRN said:


> It did take a few days to get a confirmation email. Like Spookywolf, I also got a piece that was broken. Their phone number is disconnected, they didn't respond to email, and the website is down also so I guess no luck in getting any replacements! Oh well, lesson learned!


My HOT order finally arrived. I didn't get everything I ordered. They were out of stock on some figures. Funny thing though, I never got any email about shipping...they just charged me and shipped it. Still shipping wasnt too bad...about $20 on a $135 order.


----------



## horrorhead (Aug 4, 2013)

Argh...had a big ST disappointment. I ordered a Dr. Stretch n Pull Torture Factory from Ebay. Seller said she bought them NEW from someone. Good price and all but when it arrived the entire bottom was ripped out and the circuit boards and wire were dangling. Obviously it wasn't new. Oh well...sending it back for a refund. On a good note...I did get my Dr, Frankenstein's Laboratory and it is AWESOME!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

So last year I had my rant about Michaels in Canada, decided to give them a second chance. I go in with my 40 percent coupon walk up to the till and I'm told it's excluded, nothing about that in the flyer, or in the store. As my temper rises I'm tempted to say............................................................................never mind.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

BillyBones said:


> So last year I had my rant about Michaels in Canada, decided to give them a second chance. I go in with my 40 percent coupon walk up to the till and I'm told it's excluded, nothing about that in the flyer, or in the store. As my temper rises I'm tempted to say............................................................................never mind.


Man that stinks, BillyBones.  Is it just because they are in Canada? Maybe you should call corporate and complain. That doesn't sound fair, especially if they haven't posted it anywhere.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Look what I got today, woo-woo!  Ehobby did a fantastic job with the packaging and every box looks shiny and new. Haven't opened it all yet, but hopefully everything works and is in one piece. At least their shipping box doesn't look like it was sat on by a sumo wrestler!


----------



## horrorhead (Aug 4, 2013)

Spookywolf said:


> Look what I got today, woo-woo!  Ehobby did a fantastic job with the packaging and every box looks shiny and new. Haven't opened it all yet, but hopefully everything works and is in one piece. At least their shipping box doesn't look like it was sat on by a sumo wrestler!
> View attachment 164189


Looks like a box full of fun to me!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I haven't bought any new 2013 ST pieces yet...we are still trying to decide if we should put our display up or not this year. We didn't last year because of our very mischievous new little kitty we had adopted earlier in the year. It was hard enough to keep our other 3 cats off of it, let alone curious, overly hyper little Ziva, lol. We may try to put it up this year to see how it goes...but I'm pretty positive she will steal many of the smaller pieces and Godzilla the rest!! We almost bought the little Black Cat with the Halloween sign figure at Michael's, I LOVED it...but decided to wait. I hope I can still find it should we decide to put it up! Michael's is no where near us, so we won't be back up again for awhile...maybe Menards will get it in??
Here's some pics of our display from the year before...sorry I couln't find my nice full set up pics, all I could find was these close up, sectioned pics with poor lighting for the photos...and I'm pretty positive my cats had already gotten a hold of a bit before these pics were taken, lol (it looks much cooler when it's dark and lit up and you can see the whole thing!!!):


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I haven't bought any new 2013 ST pieces yet...we are still trying to decide if we should put our display up or not this year. We didn't last year because of our very mischievous new little kitty we had adopted earlier in the year. It was hard enough to keep our other 3 cats off of it, let alone curious, overly hyper little Ziva, lol. We may try to put it up this year to see how it goes...but I'm pretty positive she will steal many of the smaller pieces and Godzilla the rest!! We almost bought the little Black Cat with the Halloween sign figure at Michael's, I LOVED it...but decided to wait. I hope I can still find it should we decide to put it up! Michael's is no where near us, so we won't be back up again for awhile...maybe Menards will get it in??
> Here's some pics of our display from the year before...sorry I couln't find my nice full set up pics, all I could find was these close up, sectioned pics with poor lighting for the photos...and I'm pretty positive my cats had already gotten a hold of a bit before these pics were taken, lol (it looks much cooler when it's dark and lit up and you can see the whole thing!!!):


That is an awesome display Witchkitty! I can't wait to get mine set up (hopefully this weekend) Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I agree. Nice display WitchyKitty. I love seeing other's creativity. It helps to inspire me to do a little more than throw the moss mats down and plug it in. I picked up that little cat witching hour sign at Michael's myself. Dragged out there again today and picked up the Haunted Clock and Last house on the left. I was afraid if I waited any longer I'd have a hard time finding the clock. I noticed it's sold out now at EHobby.


----------



## KimandRob (Jun 9, 2011)

work in progress!!!


----------



## KimandRob (Jun 9, 2011)

more pics soon!!


----------



## KimandRob (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## KimandRob (Jun 9, 2011)

our spookytown carnival


----------



## KimandRob (Jun 9, 2011)

Looooove your display Witchykitty!!!!


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

looking good so far everyone 
should hopefully start on my first ever spooky town set up this week end 
4ft x 4ft base
i kind of wish i had picked up some more trees but i may try and pick some up once the build gets under way only have 4 fibre optic ones and a spooky cemetry tree 

had to order 6 additional 4.5 volt 3 way adaptors for the accessories 

not sure how but i stumbled across the dept 56 lighted cauldron set if anyone is interested 










are you guys and girls hiding your cables under the base of your towns ???


----------



## bcsilverado (Aug 4, 2011)

I hide most all of my cords underneath. My layout is a Halloween Theme Park. It has 3 sections. Each section has a 3/4' plywood base with a 3/4 to 1" sheet of Styrofoam above the plywood. I take a knife and make slits in the styrofoam to set and hide the wires that run from the barttey/electric box to the the set of lights I am using. As for for the wires going to the rides, buildings, ships, ect I drill holes into the styrofoam/plywood underneath each item.


----------



## bcsilverado (Aug 4, 2011)

*Train*

Has anyone purchased the Lemax Halloween train. How well does it work? I reall need a train to add to my theme park. The only other Halloween type is a Lionel and that is just way too expensive and reall would take up alot of space.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! 
We hide our cables under anything that happens to be around. If the cable runs on "grass" we cut out more "grass" to cover it. Some cables are under the stone walkways, some under water, ect. I will post a better, full width pic of my town, lit, once I get it up again this year. I have some doctoring to do, like making new leaf piles for the park and such, too, since my cats ate some of them, lol!! 
We have almost bought the train a couple times...but our platform is already so big, we'd have to rebuild and add to it if we did that...and we don't quite have the space for it as it is, lol. We only have room left for smaller things now. Sigh...so many buildings I still want...


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's a question for all my fellow ST lovers: does anyone know of a way to use battery powered lights in the buildings, rather than the a/c power supply cords? What I want to be able to do is display my village on a built in bookcase that has no access to a power outlet. I did this last year and loved the way it looked in the daytime but I had no way to light them up. I don't use the animations anymore so I'm not concerned about that, I just want light. Any ideas?


----------



## horrorhead (Aug 4, 2013)

bcsilverado said:


> Has anyone purchased the Lemax Halloween train. How well does it work? I reall need a train to add to my theme park. The only other Halloween type is a Lionel and that is just way too expensive and reall would take up alot of space.


I purchased the train and frankly I am having a bit of trouble with it. If you use all of the track it will be about 3 feet x 2 feet. The issues I have are the wheels are hard to align on the track. The couplings between cars do not stay together and, mine at least, loves to fly off the track. I need to be sure it is absolutely level I guess.


----------



## horrorhead (Aug 4, 2013)

*lighting budings*

Madame Leota,
What I use for easy lighting are the small battery operated tea lights you can get at the dollar store...you know the ones that look like little candles. They might fit in some of the Windows or doors. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Made Leota; I don't know if you ever tried them but the submersible tealights would work. It would be hard to illuminate the buildings from the inside but even sticking them to the top of each shelf over the display would work. I love these things. They come in quite a few colors and are so much brighter than colored tealights. I use them for so many things. They do have ones that flicker but they're hard to find individually. I think 100 candles is one of the few places to buy the non flicker lights individually. most places sell them in lots of 10 or 24. I would use someones suggestion on here to put painters tape under the velcro dots or whatever you use if it's a really nice cabinet just in case. Since they twist if you do adhere them you don't have to take them down or move them to turn them on.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Try the Dollar store, I got a couple of battery operated lights, they're a string of ten grain seed size lights with a nice long cord. I'm using them to light up my 1313 Mockingbird Kit.


Madame Leota said:


> Here's a question for all my fellow ST lovers: does anyone know of a way to use battery powered lights in the buildings, rather than the a/c power supply cords? What I want to be able to do is display my village on a built in bookcase that has no access to a power outlet. I did this last year and loved the way it looked in the daytime but I had no way to light them up. I don't use the animations anymore so I'm not concerned about that, I just want light. Any ideas?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, you could use the tiny grain sized LED lights...hide the battery pack behind the building, then neatly run the tiny cord around the base of each building. It will light up the building all the way around, then. I use those lights to light up my witches potion corner since I don't have an outlet there...the wires hide well. Lots of my ST buildings actually have these lights sticking out here and there at the base anyway, so adding your own should give a similar effect. Adding tiny spotlights directed at each shelf in spooky colors or lights hung on the shelf from above, like posted above, would look great, too.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm not sure if it's the effect you're after *Madame Leota*, but you can get these purple spotlights at Micheal's et al (any place that sells villages should have them (also, from, as an example, ehobbytools; I've had good experiences with them)). Or maybe you could add a few of these dollar store clip lights:










Maybe off to the sides, on the lip of the shelf above, they could provide a little bit of illumination. They put out a good, strong amount of light & run on button batteries. 

However you get them lit, I can't wait to see how they turn out


----------



## 556boyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Saw the clock tower today at Michaels. It is awesome!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

WitchyKitty those lights are a really good idea. I was contemplating the lemax purple spotlights this year to light up a few things but I think I'll "borrow" that idea instead. I tend to put up lighted things around my house and never turn them on till Halloween night. Think I'll grab some more of the purple ones with timers at Big Lots and place them around my village to shed a little light on it all season. The finger lights Ween12 mentioned are also a good idea. I've got a bunch of those from a few years ago.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, you could use the tiny grain sized LED lights...hide the battery pack behind the building, then neatly run the tiny cord around the base of each building. It will light up the building all the way around, then. I use those lights to light up my witches potion corner since I don't have an outlet there...the wires hide well. Lots of my ST buildings actually have these lights sticking out here and there at the base anyway, so adding your own should give a similar effect. Adding tiny spotlights directed at each shelf in spooky colors or lights hung on the shelf from above, like posted above, would look great, too.


Good idea. Where do you get those?


----------



## Halloween Townie (Jul 25, 2013)

Heads up to anyone still needing to get a few things, there's a coupon for an extra 20% off sale items at michaels today through Monday. Spooky town is on sale for 30% off so a total discount of about 44%.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Yesterday, I picked up the "Early to Bed" and "Skull Tree". That's it for me this year. I may get some moss to cover the ground a little more. My setup as of now..



You can't see it as good in the dark. I may get some of the Spooktown purple spotlights or some other kind of lighting.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Not sure if we'll pick up more Spooky Town this year or keep on with the Dept 56. Some nice witch stuff though.


I had never heard of Dept 56. Just looked at their site and I gotta say, I would pick that over Lemax stuff any day! Lemax has great ideas, but the quality of their products always left me feeling like their prices just didn't match. So much so I started making my own "town" using bird houses as the buildings and modifying as I go. Don't have anything to show for it yet, but outside of the buildings, I still need caricatures to add to it. So I still need Lemax pieces none the less.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, Lemax used to be the cheap alternative, but while they're still less expensive than Dept. 56, I think the Dept. 56 is now the better value if you can afford it.

Went over to the dark side and picked up this from Dept. 56 today. Oughtta look nice in the witches' woods.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have found those tiny purple (or orange) LED battery operated lights all over each year. I may have gotten mine at Michael's, as I think I saw them there, but that was the year before, so I can't quite remember if I actually bought mine there...if I remember, or find the box, I'll let you guys know. Really, though, anywhere that has Halloween lights may have the tiny LED light strands, too...just make sure they are the mini rice sized ones. Since they are LED's, as long as you out good batteries in them, they should last quite awhile. I turn mine on at dusk and leave them on until about 10pm and they lasted about the whole month of October, I think, or at least very close.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Had coupons for Michael's today, along with the Labor Day sale, so we bought a few new figures for our town. Picked up the Halloween sign with the cat that I wanted, the witch riding the bike with a kitty in the basket and some coffins. Nothing big, but we don't have anymore room for bigger stuff right now, lol.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Just had a 40 pound box of spooky town show up on my doorstep!
Very happy with the 2013 houses that Michael's didn't offer.
Even more happy with lemaxvillages.com. I spent over $350 so I got 10% off (matches ehobbys prices), free shipping, and free spooky town stuff! They included a 2013 catalog, and because they don't ship from PA like ehobby does, I didn't have to pay sales tax!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

crazy4holidays said:


> Just had a 40 pound box of spooky town show up on my doorstep!
> Very happy with the 2013 houses that Michael's didn't offer.
> Even more happy with lemaxvillages.com. I spent over $350 so I got 10% off (matches ehobbys prices), free shipping, and free spooky town stuff! They included a 2013 catalog, and because they don't ship from PA like ehobby does, I didn't have to pay sales tax!


pictures please


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

im the goddess said:


> pictures please


okay haha. I have more comming this weekend. 








































My free gifts. What are the odds that with all the stuff i have they send me 2 things I didn't have.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice haul, the pumpkin tree looks better in your pic than the site pic.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Crazy4holidays, I love the pieces you bought. I've never seen the marching band figures before, how cool! I've been having trouble with my camera, so I haven't been able to take any pics of my display yet. As soon as my son has time to figure out what I did wrong, I'll post the spread I have on my dining room table.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

tortured_serenity said:


> Nice haul, the pumpkin tree looks better in your pic than the site pic.


Yeah, its really nice. It was covered in those little stringies from a hot glue gun tho. Had fun picking all that off.



Spookywolf said:


> Crazy4holidays, I love the pieces you bought. I've never seen the marching band figures before, how cool! I've been having trouble with my camera, so I haven't been able to take any pics of my display yet. As soon as my son has time to figure out what I did wrong, I'll post the spread I have on my dining room table.


They are new this year. I look forward to everyone's pictures. I have too much stuff to display so I really can't display it all like I want until I get a bigger place unfortunately.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

quick few sneak peeks at mine so far very much Work in progress only started so far with two house's both with gardens and home made street lamps 

the house on the right with the garden will be going as i have too many buildings to go on 










































more pics to follow soon


----------



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

Where's the cheapest place to get the adapters for the houses? I need to get a few as some of the ones I purchased off of CL didn't include them. I've seen the 3 plug set around but I'm hoping to find it cheaper than 20 since I'd need two.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

hellachris said:


> Where's the cheapest place to get the adapters for the houses? I need to get a few as some of the ones I purchased off of CL didn't include them. I've seen the 3 plug set around but I'm hoping to find it cheaper than 20 since I'd need two.



http://www.lemaxvillages.com/servlet/the-2331/Lemax-Christmas-Accessory-cln--Power/Detail

http://www.ehobbytools.com/contents/en-us/p1856.html

http://www.americansale.com/Products/Lemax-Power-Adaptor--74707-Power-Adaptor-45V__216586.aspx


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=141059019895&kw=141059019895


----------



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

has anyone removed the battery boxes from the lighted accessories 

i noticed most people use a styrofoam base and sink cables and battery boxes in these 

i have used MDF and wondered if its possible to remove the boxes all together and just be left with the female adaptor to make it easier to hide 

lesson learned for next year use foam


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)




----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very nice displays everyone. Malcolm uk, I'm looking forward to seeing more of yours.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Very nice displays everyone. Malcolm uk, I'm looking forward to seeing more of yours.


Thank you me and my lovely wife have spent the day on this more pics to follow


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Witchykitty, how did you do you little leaf clusters, and Malcolm, I would like to see more of you board set up. The grounds, foliage etc. I want to study (steal your and witchykitty's style).


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

this is what happens to our sppoky town
i'll have more pix with out the giant "monster"
its a mix of spooky town and joanne fabric spooky village?


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

hallowmas said:


> View attachment 171758
> 
> this is what happens to our sppoky town
> i'll have more pix with out the giant "monster"
> its a mix of spooky town and joanne fabric spooky village?


godzilla kitty spotted man the harpoons


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)




----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

hallowmas said:


> View attachment 171758
> 
> this is what happens to our sppoky town
> i'll have more pix with out the giant "monster"
> its a mix of spooky town and joanne fabric spooky village?


My catzillas would do the same thing. If it were in the front window, they would have help from dogzilla too. Pretty cat though.

Malcolm, lovely photos.


----------



## ladymermaid (Sep 19, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> My catzillas would do the same thing. If it were in the front window, they would have help from dogzilla too. Pretty cat though.
> 
> Malcolm, lovely photos.



This is exactly what I'm worried about. We have quite a few nice pieces but two little kitties who are only three and rambunctious as ever. We have resigned ourselves to the fact that we'll only ever be able to put our display in glass cabinets(or some how figure out how to make something to cover a display made of plexi glass or something but have it be collapsible for storage)

But it was great to see a bunch of the new stuff this year, I still want to get the graveyard tours hearse from last year, we have a lot of graveyard pieces and it would be a great addition


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

night time shots 






weather gargoyle


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Spectacular layout Malcolm uk.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Are Michael's exclusive pieces only exclusive for the year they came out? I went to Menards the other day and they had nothing now. However, they did have last years Michael's exclusive pieces mixes in with older pieces. They also had the Last House pieces which I thought was a Michael's only piece but I could be wrong.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

Awesome set up Malcom!
With a 3 year old running wild around here i don't dare set up any of my town


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

myerman82 said:


> Are Michael's exclusive pieces only exclusive for the year they came out? I went to Menards the other day and they had nothing now. However, they did have last years Michael's exclusive pieces mixes in with older pieces. They also had the Last House pieces which I thought was a Michael's only piece but I could be wrong.


The Michaels exclusives are for that year only. The next year they are available and other retail outlets. Last house on the left isnt an exclusive for this year.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

crazy4holidays said:


> The Michaels exclusives are for that year only. The next year they are available and other retail outlets. Last house on the left isnt an exclusive for this year.


Thank you for clearing that up. I figured Menards would have some houses that were new that weren't available at Michaels but they only had the same houses as Michaels last year and the Last House on the Left.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow. I don't have a Menards near me but I always figured they would have a nice selection.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

crazy4holidays said:


> Wow. I don't have a Menards near me but I always figured they would have a nice selection.


Last year their selection was awesome. Even up to October their display was neat and well kept. This year everything looks thrown together and broken pieces. Looks like a lot of back stock just thrown on the shelves. I haven't checked the other Menards in town yet but as of last week they had nothing up yet. Getting kind of late for them. Don't you think?


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah, if they don't have it by now, i'd bet they wont.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know if anyone has ever asked about this or not but I don't see anything so I thought I'd ask. My Spooky Town collection keeps growing every year so I thought I'd cut and paint up some foam board this year for my display. I propped the board up in a nice L shape using a bunch of rubbermaid buckets filled with my everyday house decor that I took down and a few porch items. Really thought it was one of my better ideas. I had more room to display my stuff on the porch and could duck the bins of all my non-Halloween items I wanted to put away. Only problem being I didn't think about the fact that my collection has 9 fat adapter plugs and 2 regular and I have 1 outlet near the display on my porch. I have 2 surge protectors but the plug size will only let me use 3 of the 6 outlets on them. Worried it may be too much current draw too. Anyone else have any suggestions to how you plug all your pieces in?


----------



## ladymermaid (Sep 19, 2013)

Cloe said:


> I don't know if anyone has ever asked about this or not but I don't see anything so I thought I'd ask. My Spooky Town collection keeps growing every year so I thought I'd cut and paint up some foam board this year for my display. I propped the board up in a nice L shape using a bunch of rubbermaid buckets filled with my everyday house decor that I took down and a few porch items. Really thought it was one of my better ideas. I had more room to display my stuff on the porch and could duck the bins of all my non-Halloween items I wanted to put away. Only problem being I didn't think about the fact that my collection has 9 fat adapter plugs and 2 regular and I have 1 outlet near the display on my porch. I have 2 surge protectors but the plug size will only let me use 3 of the 6 outlets on them. Worried it may be too much current draw too. Anyone else have any suggestions to how you plug all your pieces in?


I would suggest getting one of those surge protecting ultra strips that are made with the plugs side ways so the adapter doesn't obstruct other plugs.

Like this: http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-BP1122...F8&qid=1379947614&sr=8-2&keywords=power+strip


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> I would suggest getting one of those surge protecting ultra strips that are made with the plugs side ways so the adapter doesn't obstruct other plugs.
> 
> Like this: http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-BP1122...F8&qid=1379947614&sr=8-2&keywords=power+strip



i have something very similar running 15 sockets and they are all in use highly recommended 

as Ladymermaid says though get a surge protected one though


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Just wondering how many plugs you can fit into this. Hard to judge the spacing by the picture but I'm wondering if you can fit 10 of the adapters in here. How many of the plugs can you safely plug into 1 outlet using those strips? Another problem I have is I live in a older house and still have a few outlets that are only 2 prong and have to plug in a separate grounding adapter to fit the three prong plug. Porch outlet being one of them. Can I plug 2 surge protectors in 1 outlet or am I looking at Halloween Griswold style?


----------



## Taylo223 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm a long time lurker and just wanted to ask a question. Did anyone receive defective items from house of tam when ordering with the sale awhile back? I did and it's been a nightmare trying to get it rectified. Their customer service could definitely be improved upon.....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Witchykitty, how did you do you little leaf clusters, and Malcolm, I would like to see more of you board set up. The grounds, foliage etc. I want to study (steal your and witchykitty's style).


I need to redo mine, as they are missing lots of leaves over the years, but I just used a thick double sided tape (the stuff that's got a small layer or foam between the sticky layers). cut a square of it, removed one side of backing and stuck them on in a pile. Then I removed the other side of the backing and stick it onto my display platform around my park areas. This year, I will still use the foam tape, but I plan on using a little hot glue as well so I can make bigger, longer lasting piles. The tape looses stickiness after awhile. I'm still really scared to put up our display this year...Ziva will steal all the little pieces, I just know it! Lol! My other cats did once in awhile...or would play kittyzilla on occasion...but I know Ziva will wreak havoc among my town! I'll be setting up in a few days here...we will see what happens!


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Witchykitty, how did you do you little leaf clusters, and Malcolm, I would like to see more of you board set up. The grounds, foliage etc. I want to study (steal your and witchykitty's style).



sorry i missed your request sorry 

would you like some additional pictures still ??


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, that would be great. Thanks


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Yes, that would be great. Thanks


will do i'll take some more in depth pictures tommorrow


----------



## ladymermaid (Sep 19, 2013)

Here is my display so far, my mom got us a few pieces including all of the Blood of The Vine set this year


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I just opened my Cave of Skulls (been really busy) and the ghost does not move unless you shake it or flick it. Is that how it is supposed to be? It doesn't look like that... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TvvhDdMzR4

Here is a video of it.

Does anyone have any issues with theirs?


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-BP1122...F8&qid=1379947614&sr=8-2&keywords=power+strip

Can you safely plug 10 Lemax pieces in with this? It seems like 4 on each side and 2 in the middle. would that work??


----------



## exoscoriae (Jul 16, 2013)

djgeneral said:


> I just opened my Cave of Skulls (been really busy) and the ghost does not move unless you shake it or flick it. Is that how it is supposed to be? It doesn't look like that...


It should shake on it's own, and should not require flicking. Sounds like your's is acting up. I always pop open Lemax stuff the day I buy it and test it out due to the high chance of them being broken or not operating properly. Last year I had some light up tombstones that when powered on would heat up so much the actual plastic around the battery case would begin to melt. I had to return it 3 times before I finally got one that didn't do this.



djgeneral said:


> Can you safely plug 10 Lemax pieces in with this? It seems like 4 on each side and 2 in the middle. would that work??


I don't believe the plugs on the side are spaced far enough to plug one in on each of the pivots. I'd venture to guess you would be able to plug 6 of the outlets into that device. I recommend a squid power strip myself.


----------



## Don Kearney-Bourque (Apr 17, 2013)

No, it should definitely move on it's own; if you have the receipt you should return it and get another one. Sorry about that.... We've have a number of pieces over the years that have been damaged in shipping.


----------



## Don Kearney-Bourque (Apr 17, 2013)

djgeneral said:


> I just opened my Cave of Skulls (been really busy) and the ghost does not move unless you shake it or flick it. Is that how it is supposed to be? It doesn't look like that...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TvvhDdMzR4
> 
> Here is a video of it.
> ...


No, it should definitely move on it's own; if you have the receipt you should return it and get another one. Sorry about that.... We've have a number of pieces over the years that have been damaged in shipping.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, I normally open right away. I've been buying these pieces for several years, but this year I just got caught up in so much other stuff. My receipt expired but the lady at Michaels said I could still exchange the product. However, all they have left is the floor model which she said she would exchange for. So I guess that is better than nothing since mine isn't working anyways.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Meant to post these some time ago, but work stuff kept me away. My pics are all daytime. Will have to try some at night. Still struggling with my camera so I apologize for the lack of sharpness on some of these. This is my first year displaying, and it's already all over the dining room table. Not sure I'll have the room to expand further, but it is sure fun to set up.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

That looks amazing! Add in the fact that it's your first year and it's insane! Great job! 

Yeah, we kinda maxed out and now my wife just kinda puts out a subset. I think over half of 'em are staying in storage this year.

The photos look wonderful - not sure what kind of camera issues your having but never underestimate the power of a cheap decent tripod.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I set mine up this week. I have plans to make a proper display, but it's not going to happen this year. This is my first year, so all the items are new. I love the grim reaper the best.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

GobbyGruesome said:


> That looks amazing! Add in the fact that it's your first year and it's insane! Great job!
> 
> Yeah, we kinda maxed out and now my wife just kinda puts out a subset. I think over half of 'em are staying in storage this year.
> 
> The photos look wonderful - not sure what kind of camera issues your having but never underestimate the power of a cheap decent tripod.


Thanks Gobby! I'll have to borrow my son's camera, I think he also has a tripod. I think rotating your ST pieces is a good idea, especially after you collect so many. At least that way you can change up your display each year and make it new. I can see having to do that if I get any more pieces (which I know I will cause they're so darn addictive!) Next year I might try making smaller, multiple setups in different locations in the living/dining room, rather than one big display on the table. I just love how everyone's displays are so original. It's amazing how each person can buy the same pieces but make them look so different with their own unique style. Gotta love ST!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Not sure if everyone is still setting up but wanted to share a cheap idea I used for one of my trees. I bought this floral thing in the clearance bin at Michael's for like $2. It's funny that before I started with ST, I wouldn't have looked twice at it, LOL! I did a bit of trimming, flipped it over and put the end through a piece of styrofoam covered with moss, and wha-laa, instant tree. I even used the left over trimmed off bits as spanish moss in some of my homemade trees. I used the same sytrofoam base concept for some twigs and branches I collected in the back yard to make the rest of my "forest."


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

And while I'm on my ST kick, I wanted to try to show you guys how cool that Collections Etc, house is with the "smoke" coming out of the chimney (I posted a link to the house earlier in this thread.) I'm not a big fan of incense, but I was wow'd by how awesome the smoke looks drifting over my ST village. The pics really can't do it justice, because it wafts over all the buildings and looks like fog. It really adds an eery element. The close up pic didn't really show the true colors, because the lights on in the house washed out the orange pumpkin a bit, but it's really pretty. Can't say enough nice things about it, and it was only $14.95. I've even seen it on sale since I bought mine for about $12. Great deal if you're still looking to add things to your setup.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd thought I'd post some pics of this years Spooky Town. I still haven't figured out how to plug it all in. Def something to think about in advance next year before I start setting it up.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

*Spookywolf* tht smoke effect looks awesome! I bet at night when it's lit in the dark that looks amazing.

*Cloe* that's a great looking set-up! I've struggled too with getting the electric just right. I've found those squid kind of Lemax plugs are really helpful. Also have trouble in not overloading one circuit. Anybody have any advice on a good way to divvy up the electric among outlets/circuits?


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Went to Michaels this weekend, and they already had the Christmas display out! lol 30% off.

The halloween stuff was reduced in a small area in the back now. Many things are over 50% off on sale. I'm going to stop back in on Wednesday and see if I can pick up anything small. I wish there was a 20% off already on sale coupons. Get 50%+ off plus another 20% would be killer!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Just picked up the Scary-Go-Round and Jack-In-The-Box from Michael's for 50% off. For anyone thinking about getting the Mausoleum, our Michael's had them clearance priced at $34.99.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Great job on your set up, night shots too.


Spookywolf said:


> Meant to post these some time ago, but work stuff kept me away. My pics are all daytime. Will have to try some at night. Still struggling with my camera so I apologize for the lack of sharpness on some of these. This is my first year displaying, and it's already all over the dining room table. Not sure I'll have the room to expand further, but it is sure fun to set up.
> 
> View attachment 176232
> 
> ...


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Took longer than I thought to finish my new base, but am now starting to set up the Village


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Cloe - amazing setup you have, simply amazing! Thanks so much for sharing. You've collected so many fun pieces. Love that pumpkin guy in front of your clock tower.

Billybones - where did you get that awesome tree/light with the witch flying across the moon? WANT that!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Spookywolf, the Piece is from Dept. 56, was retired in 2004.


----------



## zombieoystergirl (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Guys just joined this site today hoping someone would could help me. I was wondering if anyone knows how to fix the Dept 56 rock a bye Vampire? I know its an older model and all but I LOVE him! The lights on the tree are flashing but the pumpkin lights are very very dim and he has stopped swinging. Does this thing open? if so what do I use? Its not a screwdriver it looks like something I have never seen before. Any help would be wonderful!!
Happy Halloween Eve!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi & welcome! Don't own many D56, but it sounds like the wiring is going bad or has come loose. Do you know anyone who works with small appliances or other small electric? That might be the way to go. 

If you don't care about messing up the base (& possibly voiding the warranty if there is one?), you could pry the bottom off of it while it is unplugged/has batteries removed, & look at where the wires attach to the different elements. If everything is attached o.k., it may be that the wires are bad. If they're loose, they may just need to be re-soldered to the specific element. Either way you'd probably want someone with some electrical experience to give it a look.

Good luck & hope it's an easy fix!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

O.k., finally got some photos uploaded to my album. Here's a few main shots: 
































































Additional shots in the album. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Paper Airplane (Nov 11, 2013)

Spookywolf said:


> Since I'm a new ST collector, I've been surfing the web like a maniac looking at a lot of the older pieces. Are there any pieces out there figures, accessories, or buildings for that matter, that I should avoid? As in a lot of problems with or a lot of undue breakage? If there are a few lemons out there, I'd like to sidestep those if possible. Thanks veterans!
> 
> Oh, BTW, I was price comparing between Ehobbytools and Lemaxcollections and Ehobby was cheaper by a few bucks on almost every piece I looked at. Although Lemaxcollections had 1 building that was $10 cheaper than Ehobby, the rest were usually more by at least a few dollars. FYI for anyone also looking. I'm all about saving a few bucks when possible (who isn't!)
> 
> And to the person that pointed out House of Tam, mucho thanks. I bought some figures and accessories and they were A LOT cheaper there. The weird thing is they haven't charged me shipping yet. I went through Paypal, and it charged me what the items cost, but no shipping. Their site clearly says they will charge shipping, but nothing so far. Maybe they're going to adjust my total later or bill separately or something. Anybody else bought anything there that can advise?


New here, but since there's no other place on the web I could find to talk about ST's I figure this would be a great starting point. I've been collecting and displaying these since the beginning, so i might be able to help you here. There are some difficult pieces to locate, and mainly due to popularity, and condition issues. You could spend 200+ for a new Oct-O-Squeeze, or Pumpkin Ride, or some of the oldest pieces at the original cost, or less. Off the top of my head, some of the older pieces are notorious for breaking. Not so much the porcelain, but the internals. Anyone who collects spooky towns knows that pieces are always going to break off. It's part of the trade. Anyhow, the pieces that have the most movements are the killers. Lemax doesn't make them with the 4-5 tracks they made in the beginning. WAY to many problems. Dr. Stretch n Pull is a tough one. Finding one with a working guillotine is tough. But the piece that drove me mad for years, and probably other advanced collectors is the Rest in Pieces Mausoleum. If you can find one where the entire thing works correctly, you're way ahead of everyone else. Good luck there. There are a bunch of others with "condition issues", but there's not enough room here to write about them.


----------



## Paper Airplane (Nov 11, 2013)

Is there a permanent, continuous Spooky Town thread, or is this the one?


----------



## Paper Airplane (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh, I thought this was cool enough to post. Got this at the local Michaels, and stickers show authenticity. Pics are blurry, but it's all I have for now. I can't believe they were going to throw this out!


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I had to laugh at Paper Airplane…buying Lemax is not for the perfectionists among us.  Thank goodness Halloween items don't have to look "new" to still have a lot of appeal. I still buy new/used Lemax buildings….knowing that it will be a pleasant surprise, when the box is opened, if it is 100%. lol


----------



## Paper Airplane (Nov 11, 2013)

Collecting things for amusement and display, or collectibility is just a matter of choice. I happen to enjoy both. I have bought pieces literally broken in half, and even mangled straight from the factory. I buy mostly used pieces, because that's what's available. Plus, because the boxes aren't shrink wrapped, there's no telling how many actually "new" pieces there are. I'm aware of how this hobby isn't for perfectionists, but there are collectors amongst us, and probably shouldn't be laughed at. I enjoy the full spectrum of the hobby.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Paper Airplane…
Sorry I was misunderstood…..I have about 36 linear feet of halloween houses. I have Lemax, Dept 56 and others that I feel that, with a little paint, will look really neat in a halloween theme. So I guess you could call me a collector, enthusiast, hobby or nut job.. any one fits at any time. I have been collecting for many years…ebay, garage sales or retail stores….50% off or more than any sane person would/or should pay. It's fun! BUT, Lemax is a crap shoot. You can buy new or second hand and you really never know what will come out of that styrofoam …I have come to treat it like a treasure hunt…some times it's a treasure and sometimes you need to work a little to make it one  I mean no offense to anyone. Just found it amusing that we all seem to have the same problems with Lemax but muscle thru it with a smile anyway.


----------



## Paper Airplane (Nov 11, 2013)

That's a lot of houses! I have more than I care to mention. You're right about the crap shoot online. Buying the lighted houses is one thing, but buying the animated ones is a whole other animal. I just make sure the sellers sell lemax items regularly, know what each piece is supposed to do, and make sure they have a good return policy. I had a guy ship me a piece once with postage ON THE BOX! Just taped up the sides and slapped postage on it. 
Unfortunately, yes, Lemax items are frail at best, but I still love them and buy them every year, to my wallets dismay. It's nice to find a place where people collect. It would be even better if there were a ST, D56, forum somewhere.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I am long on enthusiasm but kinda short on talent. I do a lot of searching on youtube.com for inspiration and I get as many ideas as' what to do ' as I do for 'what not to do'. lol Some of their Christmas layouts are a big benefit also. PammyJ100 (I think that is correct) has a lovely Christmas village . Bought the California Scream' Roller Coaster because hers looked so good. Because I didn't need it "perfect" I could wait for one on ebay that fit my budget. A little brown, and gray paint and it fits right in the Halloween carnival. Also bought the Disney Monorail with extra track and that will go in next year. Bought it cheap because it was well used and not bright, shiny new…perfect for me. Looking for stickers to add to the windows and body of the monorail. 
Storage is a problem for me…they take up a lot of room off season 
Yes, it is nice to chat with like minded people.


----------



## Paper Airplane (Nov 11, 2013)

I hear you on the talent part. My wife is the creative side. I'm more of what you would consider a hoarder. I want to finish out my animated, and non-animated house collection from 2000-2013. It's an expensive task, and finding some of the harder pieces in working order has been a challenge. And yes, as you say, storage is difficult at best.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cool find on the styrofoam display board, paper airplane.


----------



## Paper Airplane (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks. I couldn't believe they were going to toss it. Good save. I'll probably display a few pieces during the off months.


----------



## spookytowngal1 (Mar 22, 2014)

2014 products are also out on Lemax's website!! Can't wait!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

spookytowngal1 said:


> 2014 products are also out on Lemax's website!! Can't wait!


Awesome! Checking them out right now, some very cool pieces! Love the newspaper stand.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Do we have a 2014 thread yet??


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

You could always start one  We don't have room for anymore houses but I like these accessories from Dept. 56.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

BillyBones said:


> You could always start one  We don't have room for anymore houses but I like these accessories from Dept. 56.
> View attachment 200341
> View attachment 200344


Those are cool. I am short on room for buildings too.....trying to brainstorm ideas to make more room in a limited space lol.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

djgeneral said:


> Do we have a 2014 thread yet??



http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/133887-spooky-town-2014-a.html?highlight=2014+Spooky+town

Love the D56 pieces, esp. they're so well detailed.


----------

